# 2004.0 1st Live-CD --  Testers needed

## beejay

The upcoming release of Gentoo-Linux 2004.0 needs testers as soon as possible. The following parts have to be tested:

+ The Live-CD and installing via Live-CD

+ The stages and installation from those

+ stage3 + GRP Installation

If you want to contribute and have the appropriate ressources on your system to test an installation, then we need you as a tester.

We need regular users as well as professionals to get bugs and eventual obscurities eleminated. If you find a bug or experience any obscurities, please create a bug on https://bugs.gentoo.org. As product choose "Gentoo LiveCD (all flavors)".

The stages are already downloadable on

http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu/experimental/x86/stages/ for x86 and

http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu/experimental/ppc/stages/ for ppc. 

The Live-CD Images :

http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu/experimental/x86/livecd/

If you post a bug on bugzilla, please send an e-mail to beejay@gentoo.org and seemant@gentoo.org including the Bug-ID and a small description. We appreciate any help we can get from you. Please search if the bug is already known (a list of known Bugs for this release is available here : http://dev.gentoo.org/~beejay/xml/buglist.html )

Thanks in advance,

   Benjamin "beejay" Judas

----------

## Achilles

Cool, I'll try it out. Is 2004.0 going to be the next gentoo release?

----------

## Corky

I',m up for giving it a go too, always happy to give something back   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gen2newB

i am willing to test 2004.0 out. I have plenty of hard drive space to do it with. I can even test it using a remote install if you guys so wish.

----------

## stonent

How is this different from the current livecd? I haven't heard of this project yet. Unless it is just the a more current livecd that you are making.

----------

## beejay

 *gen2newB wrote:*   

> i am willing to test 2004.0 out. I have plenty of hard drive space to do it with. I can even test it using a remote install if you guys so wish.

 

Test everything you can test. As I alredy said in my post, we want to eleminate as much bugs as possible. We really appreciate it.   :Smile: 

 *stonent wrote:*   

> How is this different from the current livecd? I haven't head of this project yet. Unless it is just the current livecd that you are making.

 

There are no major changes at the moment, but it's the first step onto Gentoo 2004, the next major release.  :Wink: 

----------

## ian!

Made this one sticky.

----------

## stkn

count me in  :Smile: 

----------

## pYrania

I'll test those on four different boxes.

Pentium 1

AMD K6-II 

AMD Thunderbird

Pentium4-M

probably another test on AMD XP, if i have the time.

Testing will include GRP and stage1 installations.

----------

## etnoy

Hope I can spare a box to test on

----------

## gen2newB

I have an Athlon XP, so i can test for that.  Also, i am no stranger to remote installations, so i could test that too.

----------

## mukwuknuk

OK, since I can't get normal, "production" gentoo to install on my machine, I might just as well try the Experimental version.

----------

## Ben2040

Hi

I've got an Athlon Thunderbird, that needs warming up, so count me in too.

Ben

----------

## irf2003

beejay, are there any docs about what is new in gentoo 2004?

is the install procedure the same as in gentoo 1.4?

when will the live cd be forthcomming.

please count me in for a stage 2 "~arch" install, PIV, SATA, SMP

seasons greetings

----------

## idl

 *irf2003 wrote:*   

> beejay, are there any docs about what is new in gentoo 2004?
> 
> is the install procedure the same as in gentoo 1.4?
> 
> when will the live cd be forthcomming.
> ...

 

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/

----------

## Roderik

ooh yeah, just reinstalled my linux box last week  :Wink: 

as soon as the livecd is done i'll take it for another spin  :Smile: 

----------

## gen2newB

anyone know if we need to sign up or anything? And when will we be getting copies to test from?

----------

## irf2003

 *gen2newB wrote:*   

> anyone know if we need to sign up or anything? And when will we be getting copies to test from?

 

LOL, this ain't mi$oooooooooft, you just do it, and report

any bugs at https://bugs.gentoo.org

Season's greetings

----------

## gen2newB

ok, then for my second question. where can i download it?

----------

## taskara

well from stage1 (stage1-x86-20031228.tar.bz2) after extracting and chrooting, I can't run env-update, it gives an error.

but I ignored and kept going - make.conf by default is the wrong one, had to move make.conf.orig to make.conf and edit that one.

only just found this post so sorry I can't post actual errors etc..

I'm bootstrapping now on p4.

----------

## StringCheesian

 *gen2newB wrote:*   

> ok, then for my second question. where can i download it?

 

See the opening post. It gives links to a new version of the archive that you're supposed to extract onto your linux partition after you've formatted it. An iso of a bootable CD is probably coming soon.

----------

## mukwuknuk

I volunteered because I thought my vast inexperience would be a big advantage as a tester, but now I'm not so sure, ...I'm feeling far too clueless to help out. 

When I look at the tarballs, what does it mean when some of the files have "-etdyn-ssp-" in their names?  e.g.:  

stage1-x86-etdyn-ssp-20031008.tar.bz2 

And what are the files that end in *.md5? 

And where is the "live" CD?  I *have* downloaded, burned and booted a live Gentoo CD before, but where is the image to do this?  

I'm still willing to test if someone can give me some guidance.  Sorry to be so ignorant.

----------

## taskara

 *mukwuknuk wrote:*   

> I volunteered because I thought my vast inexperience would be a big advantage as a tester, but now I'm not so sure, ...I'm feeling far too clueless to help out. 
> 
> When I look at the tarballs, what does it mean when some of the files have "-etdyn-ssp-" in their names?  e.g.:  
> 
> stage1-x86-etdyn-ssp-20031008.tar.bz2 
> ...

 

if you are not familiar with gentoo then it may be hard for you to help bug test, because you will prob run into all sorts of problems through not doing things correctly and think they are bugs.

just a thought.

still you won't have a livecd to download yet - just use any livecd - what we are wanting to test is the new stages.

md5 are the checksums for the download that you can run to make sure they are not corrupt.

what you are probably wanting is teh standard stage1 x86 tarball, which is stage1-x86-20031228.tar.bz2 I think.

good luck

----------

## mukwuknuk

 *taskara wrote:*   

> if you are not familiar with gentoo then it may be hard for you to help bug test, because you will prob run into all sorts of problems through not doing things correctly and think they are bugs.
> 
> 

 

Quite possible, and I haven't made up my mind whether to help test yet (sounds like I'm being picky -- but really I'm evaluating whether I would be a help or a hindrance).  

However, one could look at this the other way: an experienced Gentoo user would quickly skip over common problems that he/she was familiar with, knowing the workaround without thinking about it, while an inexperienced tester would flag those challenges as bugs because they *ARE* bugs, ...albiet well-known, easily overcome bugs. Just a thought. 

Thanks for the info.

----------

## beejay

 *mukwuknuk wrote:*   

> I volunteered because I thought my vast inexperience would be a big advantage as a tester, but now I'm not so sure, ...I'm feeling far too clueless to help out.

 

Hey, didn't you read my original post - everybody is welcome !  :Smile: 

 *mukwuknuk wrote:*   

> When I look at the tarballs, what does it mean when some of the files have "-etdyn-ssp-" in their names?  e.g.:  
> 
> stage1-x86-etdyn-ssp-20031008.tar.bz2 

 

These are SE-Linux-Stages - they aren't of any interest for us now  :Wink: 

 *mukwuknuk wrote:*   

> And what are the files that end in *.md5? 

 

These are the checksums - with these you can quickly check that the file you downloaded isn't broken or in another way different to what's on the server

----------

## irf2003

beejay, the portage (v15) which is in the stage tarbar is so out

of date.  we need v16 or better, otherwise it can be problematic, especially if one chooses to go "~arch"

starting at stage2, no "~arch", emerge system failed on perl,

some dep problems.

will you be updating the stages tarbars?

happy new year

----------

## supenguin

I don't have a spare box to test on, but I have been looking for an excuse to get vmware working with kernel 2.6   :Wink:   Stage 3 tarball for sure on this. Two quick questions: is everything all set to just drop in the 2.6 kernel? and should I use ~x86 when emerging things in Gentoo 2004?

----------

## mukwuknuk

 *beejay wrote:*   

>  Hey, didn't you read my original post - everybody is welcome ! :) 

 

OK, I'm in, I'll help.  A slow PC and a slow brain should make an excellent test bed. 

Thank you for your explanations and your encouragement.  

Ich bin im U.S.A. geboren und Ich wohne in Colorado, aber mein Hertz wohnt immer in Deutschland.

----------

## StringCheesian

I've reproduced this twice so far:

I followed the x86 installation guide (stage 3, no GRP, 2.6 without genkernel) using the new stage3 and a 1.4 livecd, and when I tried to install grub, it complained that the drive didn't exist.

/dev contained two files: MAKEDEV and null. Working under the theory that grub needs /dev/hda, and that MAKEDEV would somehow populate /dev, I ran MAKEDEV... but it didn't seem to change anything.

Grub was able to install itself just fine however, if I ran it outside the chroot.

I'm kind of a newbie, but I've successfully installed Gentoo 7 times without any trouble like this, and I did everything exactly the same way.

----------

## jcc

did you mount /proc before you chroot ?

----------

## StringCheesian

 *jcc wrote:*   

> did you mount /proc before you chroot ?

 

Yes, but... Do you have to remount if you exit the chroot and then go back in? If so, that could be it   :Embarassed: 

----------

## beejay

 *irf2003 wrote:*   

> beejay, the portage (v15) which is in the stage tarbar is so out
> 
> of date.  we need v16 or better, otherwise it can be problematic, especially if one chooses to go "~arch"
> 
> starting at stage2, no "~arch", emerge system failed on perl,
> ...

 

Yes, you're right. New stages will follow these days, since the old Portage Version also caused the problem with missing depscan.sh. (see http://dev.gentoo.org/~beejay/xml/buglist.html )

----------

## irf2003

beejay, looking forward to the new stages tarbars.

could we also have some bleeding edge tarbars, I mean "~arch" as a default.

afterall, today's "~arch" is tomorrows "arch", so we might as well test the fringes.

TIA

and Happy New Year

----------

## beejay

 *irf2003 wrote:*   

> beejay, looking forward to the new stages tarbars.
> 
> could we also have some bleeding edge tarbars, I mean "~arch" as a default.
> 
> afterall, today's "~arch" is tomorrows "arch", so we might as well test the fringes.
> ...

 

I'm sorry, no. We will maybe provide that for 2004.1 (maybe). Testing stable stages for 2004.0 has the highest priority at the moment.

----------

## Roderik

Ok,

installing in MS Virtual PC on a P4 2.8 @ 3 Ghz with a 256 virtual memory and a virtual hd on a 7200rpm sata raid 0.

Stage 1 install:

Bugs:

```

cdimage / # env-update

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

[] bash: line 1: /sbin/depscan.sh: No such file or directory

```

Stage 1 completed without further problems, depscan.sh was available when finished.

Try a clean stage 2 tomorrow

ps. i might be missing a thing but 2004.0 would have a complete x86 rebuild, does that mean the GRP and stage 2 and 3 have been recompiled? because that would mean stage1 install is the sama for 2004.0 as 1.4?

----------

## chocoba65

AFAIK, Roderik, it's a known bug 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=36710

http://dev.gentoo.org/~beejay/xml/buglist.html

----------

## Roderik

 *chocoba65 wrote:*   

> AFAIK, Roderik, it's a known bug 
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=36710
> 
> http://dev.gentoo.org/~beejay/xml/buglist.html

 

i know, just started the reply this morning when i started planning to put the entire bug report of a complete install in it, i'm also dissapointed to have found only one already "fixed" bug :p

----------

## Peaceable Frood

I don't have an extra box either, but the nextime I screw up Gentoo, or I decide to install another distro(which ofcourse I'll end up back at Gentoo), I'll be sure to help you and test it. Sorry I can't be of much help.

----------

## nachiketa

here you go! I am almost there. Still have to type this message from the 2.4 coz my linuxant driver failed. xfree 4.3.99 is still missing that last .01 i guess. Oh yeah I did this on my conexant dial up averaging not more than 7K max.

I do have problems - my dmesg is on my first post!

----------

## Plain-old-Jeb

Think I might do something to help my fav distro i'll test this in vmware and might create a new partition on my primary HD  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## michel v

Just managed to do a Stage 1 install, here are some notes:

- I emerge linux-headers-2.6.0, and ran bootstrap-2.6.sh, with ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

- iputils wouldn't compile, first time because the system missed 'yacc' (so yacc should be made a dependancy of iputils), second time for an ld error; I ended up compiling it as a package from my original Gentoo install

- when compiling a 2.6 kernel, the depmod that's done at the end of make modules_install complains about a lot of undefined references or whatnots (I know the exact error but I sort off forgot it at the time of writing this post)

These problems aside, everything seems ok.

Now compiling xfree, we'll see if it works...  :Smile: 

----------

## Stu L Tissimus

Hmmm... Well, I was wondering... Is Portange Next-Gen available in this release?

----------

## mikeraach

Kinda curious, is there any estimate when this will be released?

Is it going to wait till xfree 4.4 and kde 3.2 comes out?

----------

## taskara

 *mikeraach wrote:*   

> Kinda curious, is there any estimate when this will be released?
> 
> Is it going to wait till xfree 4.4 and kde 3.2 comes out?

 

no real point in waiting.. there is always something new  :Wink: 

plus just emerge -u world

or release new GRP's

or a new cd build when they are out.

of course including newer apps (like xfree and kde) will create more problems.. which need to be troubleshot.

so if they are not released well b4 2004.0 is planned, then I doubt their inclusion.

if u do that you never release anything  :Confused: 

----------

## WilDD00D!

Hi,

This is my first post so please excuse any stupid/obvious mistakes....  :Smile: 

I installed my laptop using a 2.6.0-test9 boot cd and the stage1 tarball referenced to earlier in this post, I just thought I would share my experience.

Setting up the HD to correct partitions and filesystems went very smoothly, no problems there. Standard stuff really...

As another user has posted I used make.conf.orig and renamed it for the make file, the one supplied was umm,...sparse...

I grabbed stage 1, untarred and then ran bootstrap 2.6. Just plain bootstrap didn't seem right on this occasion....I hope....

I see from a couple of earlier posts that some people use ~x86 but I did not, I did notice that the system used linux headers 2.4.19-r1. Is this right or should I have installed linux-headers 2.6.0 manually?

After stage 1 was complete I noticed the depscan.h error that others have had.

I then emerged system and the gentoo-dev-sources for my kernel.

One other thing I noticed was that three utils (fileutils, textutils and shutils) were in the world file but did not actually emerge. I emerged all three manually.

And now my laptop is booting with boot splash into 2.6.0 kernel.

It seems stable and working quite well...

Tomorrow I will merge X and all the other things that go with it.

Cheers!

----------

## vext01

I would love to do testing, but alas i only have  56k connection. As you may have guessed, this means I heavily rely on grp. I bought your 1.4 cd's and found the os very buggy, so unfortunately I have reverted to FreeBSD. Hopefully this release though. When is it out btw??? Also just a suggestion, someone should make a tool that syncs ONLY a single port and it's dependancies for us 56k'ers. Under FreeBSD there is a nice tool called portupgrade that does this. 

Thanks

----------

## NME

guy has a point.

hopefully a portage-ng feature  :Smile: 

----------

## beejay

New x86-stages have just been put onto the mirrors  :Smile:  . The datestamp of the stages is 20040105:

http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu/experimental/x86/stages/

Please, when you test don't do any experimental steps. Try to install them as if you would be a first-time-gentooist installing according to the manual  :Wink: 

And - because that question arised a few times - No, you don't need an installation CD. You can test the stages in a chroot. This can bei either on a completely new empty partition or somewhere in your ~/  :Wink: 

----------

## supenguin

Don't know what I was thinking but I decided to test from a stage 1 install on VMware. Crazy stuff. Anyway, things went pretty good. Doing the emerge system step of stage 2 right now. That may take a while. Anyway, a couple points/questions...

1. I downloaded the portage snapshot last night (Jan 5, 2004) I grabbed the 2004-01-05 portage snapshot. When I untarred it, it looked like tar complained about timestamps being in the future on every file. Now, this could have just been some weird interaction with vmware, but the install guide should have setting the timezone and make sure the time is right a bit earlier?

2. Not really about Gentoo 2004.0 testing, but still important.... I tried following the Handbook's install directions. I found it very confusing with directions for all the architectures thrown in one document. At first when I hit the problem in point #1 I thought I had skipped a step when I skipped the partitioning directions for Alpha and AMD 64 systems.

I'm not sure how you have the documentation set up, but would it be possible to have a link to click on to show only directions for your architecture? That would make installation much less confusing. Maybe docs can be tagged as being applicable to any architecture or only for certain ones?

----------

## herring

 *beejay wrote:*   

> or somewhere in your ~/ 

 

For instance from a term window in X within a working linux (Gentoo ofcourse !) installation.

Please don't wipe your installation, pay attention and give full path to files and directories. Running X as root is always fun.

Never try to partition or format these existing, visible directories (they are NOT blockdevices). No need to set swapon. Just for testing bootstrap 1->3

please don't try to install a bootloader.

```

mkdir chroot_environment

cd chroot_environment

mkdir fakehda1

mkdir fakehda3

mkdir mnt

cd mnt

mkdir gentoo

mount --bind /chroot_environment/fakehda3 /chroot_environment/mnt/gentoo

cd gentoo

mkdir boot

mount --bind /chroot_environment/fakehda1 /chroot_environment/mnt/gentoo/boot

wget http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu/experimental/x86/stages/stage1-x86-20040105.tar.bz2

tar -xvjpf stage1-x86-20040105.tar.bz2  

mirrorselect -a -s4 -o >> /chroot_environment/mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf

nano -w /chroot_environment/mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf

mount -t proc proc /chroot_environment/mnt/gentoo/proc

cp /etc/resolv.conf /chroot_environment/mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf

chroot /chroot_environment/mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update

source /etc/profile

```

```

emerge sync

export USE="-java"

cd /usr/portage

scripts/bootstrap.sh -f

scripts/bootstrap.sh

unset USE

emerge sync

emerge -u portage

emerge -pv system | less

nano -w /etc/make.conf

emerge system

etc, etc, etc

```

(EDIT)

And for extra fun, monitor your strapping process from another term window

```
tail -f /chroot_environment/mnt/gentoo/var/log/emerge.log
```

 :Very Happy: Last edited by herring on Wed Jan 07, 2004 5:03 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## dkaplowitz

How has the testing gone in the last week? I've not tried it out b/c I don't have a machine to spare for this purpose (nor do I really have the time to do another install). But I'm curious to know how it looks/feels to the people testing. And if the dev team feels it's close to release time. Last I heard it was going to be released in Jan. Can we still expect it this month?

Thanks for any input.

Dave

----------

## ledskof

What is the most important kernel for us to test? Should we just use the latest gentoo-sources?

I'm running 2.6.1_rc2-love1 on the system I've (using chroot)  built gentoo2004.0 on so far. I started from stage1 this morning and I'm ready to choose a kernel now.

I'd rather use whatever is most important for testing. But I also had been under the hopeful impression that the next Gentoo release was going to use the 2.6 kernel. Am I wrong there?

---EDIT---

Per beejay I'm using 2.4. I'm just going to emerge gentoo-sources.Last edited by ledskof on Wed Jan 07, 2004 9:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zhen

Hi all - 

I have just uploaded Gentoo Hardened stages (1-3) to the mirrors for testing. You can find them in the same directory as the default stages - http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu/experimental/x86/stages/.

The stages are designated by the pie-ssp tag attached to them. All of the stages have been built using a modified gcc spec file installed by hardened-gcc which enables automatic IBM Propolice stack smashing protection and Position Independent Executable (PIE) linking. More information on what these technologies do can be found at the [url]http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/hardened]Gentoo Hardened[/url] project page.[/url]

The testing process is the same for these stages as the default ones:

1. Download the stage

2. Unpack, mount proc, cp resolv.conf

3. chroot, env-update, source /etc/profile, emerge sync

4. stage1 - bootstrap

    stage2 - emerge system

    stage3 - emerge some common programs, sanity check

To see if the binaries are being compiled correctly - just run file on the binary, the output should look like this:

file /usr/bin/less

/usr/bin/less: ELF 32-bit LSB shared object, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), stripped

Please report all bugs to zhen@gentoo.org. Thanks!

----------

## beejay

 *ledskof wrote:*   

> What is the most important kernel for us to test? Should we just use the latest gentoo-sources?
> 
> I'm running 2.6.1_rc2-love1 on the system I've (using chroot)  built gentoo2004.0 on so far. I started from stage1 this morning and I'm ready to choose a kernel now.
> 
> I'd rather use whatever is most important for testing. But I also had been under the hopeful impression that the next Gentoo release was going to use the 2.6 kernel. Am I wrong there?

 

Since 2.6 is not *really* stable (as seen a few days ago   :Twisted Evil:  ), it's also not supported by "us" officially.

There are a few issues when using 2.6, since there were some major changes  in 2.6 which can affect baselayout. So it would be nice if you would try a 2.4-series Kernel at first.

----------

## dalek

I would like to test too if it is not to late.

I could give it a real NEWBIE test.  If I can, anybody can.

Let me know if you still need help.

Later

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## beejay

 *dalek wrote:*   

> I would like to test too if it is not to late.
> 
> I could give it a real NEWBIE test.  If I can, anybody can.
> 
> Let me know if you still need help.
> ...

 

We always need help...go ahead...  :Wink:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## dalek

 *beejay wrote:*   

>  *dalek wrote:*   I would like to test too if it is not to late.
> 
> I could give it a real NEWBIE test.  If I can, anybody can.
> 
> Let me know if you still need help.
> ...

 

Where do I get, Gentoo?  Anything special to get the right one?  I really like playing with Gentoo.  I will have to get better at taking notes though.

Let me know how to start.

This is cool.    :Cool: 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## sc00by71

 *Quote:*   

> Where do I get, Gentoo? Anything special to get the right one?

 

 If I understand correctly the new stage tarballs need to be tested. So you can use a 1.4 live cd and download the 2004.0 stage tarball using wget or links, and use the new stage instead of the ones included on the cd. There is supposed to be a 2004.0 live cd forthcoming. The link to the new stage tarballs is in beejays first post, btw. 

 I did just that I booted from the 1.4 live cd and used the freshest stage3 tarball. So far so good except for the make.conf workaround. 

 Don't know how useful I will be beejay but I am giving it a run on my xp2500.

Shawn

----------

## dalek

Can I order this from Gentoo.  I have a really slow 26K connection.  Downloading, weeeeellll, it sort of sucks, OK.    :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

I would like to help but by the time I get it downloaded, it may not matter anymore.  New version will be out by then.

Later

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## langthang

I am using http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86-install.xml to install gentoo-2004.0. So far so good. I am at step 16.3 (using genkernel to) build the kernel . One thing I can see as a problem for a new gentoo user. Genkernel compile scsi  device driver as Module.  My boot partition is on a scsi device (BusLogic). My system will hang If I am not build the BusLogic device driver into the kernel. Is there a way genkernel detect which modules I am using (BusLogic, Promise, ...) for my boot partition and build it in the kernel. Or the guide should make a note about this.

----------

## pixie

I have tried out the most recent (as of yesterday when I downloaded it) stage1 tarball.

All bootstrapped and emerged fine with USE="-java" to save time as in the install doc and the bootstrap-2.6 script.

I used my current gentoo install and chrooted to a spare partition to install it.

athlon-xp 1700+ with the following CFLAGS.

-march=athlon-xp -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fforce-addr -ffast-math -falign-functions=4

and KEYWORDS="~x86"

----------

## pixie

One thing though.

If Gentoo is going to offer a bootstrap-2.6 script it would be usefull if portage would add the patch to make xfree compile with the 2.6 headers.

[sollution: using the 2.6 headers to build xfree-4.3.99.902 works]

----------

## stefanwa

Small report...

Installed from the latest 2.6 LiveCD and stage1 with nptl support enabled and no problems so far!

Steve

----------

## mantis

Hi,

I ran bootsplash-2.6, but it only install 2.4.19 headers, is this correct?

So i modified the 2.6.0 linux-headers ebuild to allow building without passing ACCEPT_KEYWORDS and did an emerge -pev world, it worked well until it got to util-linux which needed .12-r4 version, so i edited my --resume file to .12-r4 and it seemed to work. I have nptl enabled in the USE flag, but this is after I did stage1 and stage2 as i forgot to add it to the USE flag.

Will it all work out the same as just having nptl from the beginning?

----------

## pixie

the nptl use flag is for glibc.

Just re-emerge it with the new use flag added.

----------

## Psych0

Hey cool!

I'm doing a first time stage2 install of 1.4 on a spare box now.  Odds are good that I'll screw it up, when I do I'll start over with the 2004 stuff!

----------

## mukwuknuk

If I understand correctly, a 2.6-based live CD is not required for testing; just the 2.6 stages (the location of which has already been made clear). 

However, some folks seem to be booting off a 2.6 live CD, even though it's not essential.  At least that's what I gather from some posted messages.  

Sounds like fun..... where can this lastest/greatest live CD be obtained, may I ask?

----------

## Tez218

I just installed the 2004.0 on a reiserfs partition using the Stage3-x86-20040105.tar.gz and the snapshot portage-20040109.tar.bz2. I installed using a current Gentoo 1.4 install on my AthlonXP machine, but I set my make.conf to compile for i486, did not want to set specifics for my cpu. Used kernel 2.4.22-gentoo-r4 created by genkernel ( Im sure most newbies use this instead of trying to compile their own kernel ). Everything seems to work good, tomorrow I will emerge gnome. After I can see everything works, I will start a Stage2 install.

----------

## nichao

I just set up a new Gentoo on my new harddisk from stage1-x86-20040105 using bootstrap-2.6.sh and ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" as well as a NPTL-enabled glibc and latest mm-sources.

Only problems I've noticed were that iputils is emerged too early by 'emerge system'. It needs flex, autoconf and openssl, but doesn't seem to have them as dependencies in the ebuild. Another one was the also already mentioned inability to build xfree 4.3.0 with 2.6 headers for which I used given solution.  

CFLAGS/CXXFLAGS:

```
-O3 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse,387
```

USE:

```
x86 -3dfx 3dnow -aalib -accessibility -acl -acpi -afs -adns -alsa -altivec apache2 -apm -arts -atlas avi -berkdb -bidi -bonobo -canna -cdr -cjk -crypt -cscope -cups -curl -debug -dedicated dga -directfb -doc -dvb dvd -dvdr -emacs -emacs-w3 -encode -esd -ethereal -ev6 -evo -fam -fastcgi -fbcon -firebird -flac -flash -foomaticdb -freetds -freewnn -gb -gd -gd-external -gdbm -ggi gif -gnome -gphoto2 gpm -gps -gstreamer gtk gtk2 -gtkhtml -guile -icc -icc-pgo -imap -imagemagick -imlib -innodb -informix -ipv6 -jack -java -jikes -joystick jpeg -junit -kde -kerberos -krb4 -ladcca -lcms -ldap -leim -libg++ -libgda -libwww -lirc -mad -maildir -matrox -mbox -mcal -mikmod -memlimit mmx -motif -mozilla mpeg -mpi -mule -mysql -nas ncurses -nhc98 -netcdf -nls nocardbus nocd nptl -oci8 -odbc oggvorbis opengl oss pam -pcmcia -pda -pdflib -perl pic -plotutils png -postgres -ppds -bindist -prelude -python -qt -quicktime readline -ruby -samba -sasl -scanner sdl -selinux -slang -slp -snmp -socks5 -speex -spell sse -ssl -sqlite -svga -tcltk -tcpd -tetex -tiff truetype -trusted unicode -usb -videos -voodoo3 -wavelan -wmf -wxwindows X -Xaw3d -xface -xinerama -xosd -xml -xml2 -xmms xv -yaz -zeo zlib
```

----------

## mikeraach

I'm kinda confused...

The new livecds (2.6) are going to include these stages or not?  By the name 2.6, I'd imagine that it will use the 2.6 kernel, but from reading this thread, the 2.6 kernel will not be supported (by gentoo) for a while.

Also, could I just chroot into a partition on my hd and install another version of gentoo while in my current one?  Then just setup grub to boot from my 'new' install?  Of course this wont be testing the new livecd, but it would test the new stages.

BTW, where is the thread for the testing of the new livecd?

----------

## nature

I got a spare athlon-xp 2200 sitting around that needs a good workout. I'm going to compile with nptl and kernel 2.6. Will post results back.

----------

## beejay

 *mikeraach wrote:*   

> I'm kinda confused...
> 
> The new livecds (2.6) are going to include these stages or not?  By the name 2.6, I'd imagine that it will use the 2.6 kernel, but from reading this thread, the 2.6 kernel will not be supported (by gentoo) for a while.
> 
> Also, could I just chroot into a partition on my hd and install another version of gentoo while in my current one?  Then just setup grub to boot from my 'new' install?  Of course this wont be testing the new livecd, but it would test the new stages.
> ...

 

Again: Gentoo 2004.0 will not be based on linux-2.6 (*maybe* as an alternative choice, but not mainly). We're still going with kernel-2.4 since there still are some major issues regarding linux-2.6. In fact, 2.6 is far away from stable.

----------

## dalek

 *beejay wrote:*   

> In fact, 2.6 is far away from stable.

 

I have been running for a while now with no problems.  I have tested it as best as I can at least.  Can't get the built in ethernet thing to work though.  If NVIDIA would get off it and let others help with drivers then that would likely work to.  I have heard of forcedeath patch.  Me chicken on patches.  PCI NIC on the way.  No problem.  No more Nforce mobo's for me either.

I think it is stable, at least on this rig.  Just my opinion.

Later

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Genone

 *Stu L Tissimus wrote:*   

> Hmmm... Well, I was wondering... Is Portange Next-Gen available in this release?

 

It might be in 2005.0, but definitely not in this or the next release. Maybe i wasn't such a good idea to announce it so early   :Confused: 

----------

## mikeraach

 *beejay wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Again: Gentoo 2004.0 will not be based on linux-2.6 (*maybe* as an alternative choice, but not mainly). We're still going with kernel-2.4 since there still are some major issues regarding linux-2.6. In fact, 2.6 is far away from stable.

 

With that being said, (and if I understand correctly) Gentoo 2004.0 will be built off of the 1.4livecd and the current experimental linux-2.6 livecd is something for the much farther future.

----------

## anarchron

Are there any optimizations for stage2 and stage3 tarballs?

----------

## dreas

I think that's a good time to get rid of Suse on my old K6-II box.  :Wink: 

----------

## Suicidal

Anyone had issues installing gentoo on a Dell powervault 715 nas? If not I might try that next weekend. Now that I think of it they had redhat as an option on that box so I think it will be ok.

----------

## gerard27

I would like to join the fray.

    Installed Gentoo 1.4 20030911 about two weeks ago.

    Did have some configuration problems,all solved by reading the fora!

  I still have some 8Gb free partition,which should be sufficient.

 Compared to other distro's this one is really what the doctor ordered.

Gerard van Vuuren

Netherlands

----------

## mukwuknuk

Regarding the "make.conf" issue or difficulty -- 

Ques 1: Does this problem apply to all stages? If not, then which?  

Ques 2: I don't have a make.conf.orig, which one vetran suggested using instead of make.conf. Can someone post a typical make.conf, or would it be too long? (Obviously a disclaimer would be appropriate that it won't work for everyone). I don't suppose there's a config utility to create a make.conf?  

Ques 3: How serious is this? What's the "semi-official" definition of the problem anyway? All I see here in this testing thread are a few short, cryptic comments that the make.conf supplied is so bare-bones that it's insufficient... is that the sum total of the concern? Is everyone experiencing the same problem?

----------

## Hey!

 *mukwuknuk wrote:*   

> Regarding the "make.conf" issue or difficulty -- 
> 
> Ques 2: I don't have a make.conf.orig, which one vetran suggested using instead of make.conf. Can someone post a typical make.conf, or would it be too long? (Obviously a disclaimer would be appropriate that it won't work for everyone). I don't suppose there's a config utility to create a make.conf?  
> 
> Ques 3: How serious is this? What's the "semi-official" definition of the problem anyway? All I see here in this testing thread are a few short, cryptic comments that the make.conf supplied is so bare-bones that it's insufficient... is that the sum total of the concern? Is everyone experiencing the same problem?

 

It's not a big deal.  The make.conf script that comes with 2004.0 is very minimal, but with a bit of tweaking fully functional.  My first emerge with 2004.0 was with only my USE variables and ACCEPT_KEYWORDS added and all worked fine.

Here is the sample make.conf

```
# Copyright 2000-2003 Daniel Robbins, Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Contains local system settings for Portage system

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/portage/cnf/make.conf,v 1.68 2003/09/29 18:13:42 carpaski Exp $

# Please review 'man make.conf' for more information.

# Build-time functionality

# ========================

#

# The USE variable is used to enable optional build-time functionality. For

# example, quite a few packages have optional X, gtk or GNOME functionality

# that can only be enabled or disabled at compile-time. Gentoo Linux has a

# very extensive set of USE variables described in our USE variable HOWTO at

# http://www.gentoo.org/doc/use-howto.html

#

# The available list of use flags with descriptions is in your portage tree.

# Use 'less' to view them:  --> less /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc <--

#

# 'ufed' is an ncurses/dialog interface available in portage to make handling

# useflags for you. 'emerge app-admin/ufed'

#

# Example:

#USE="X gtk gnome -alsa"

# Host Setting

# ============

#

# If you are using a Pentium Pro or greater processor, leave this line as-is;

# otherwise, change to i586, i486 or i386 as appropriate. All modern systems

# (even Athlons) should use "i686-pc-linux-gnu". All K6's are i586.

#

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

# Host and optimization settings 

# ==============================

#

# For optimal performance, enable a CFLAGS setting appropriate for your CPU.

#

# Please note that if you experience strange issues with a package, it may be

# due to gcc's optimizations interacting in a strange way. Please test the

# package (and in some cases the libraries it uses) at default optimizations

# before reporting errors to developers.

#

# -mcpu=<cpu-type> means optimize code for the particular type of CPU without

# breaking compatibility with other CPUs.

#

# -march=<cpu-type> means to take full advantage of the ABI and instructions

# for the particular CPU; this will break compatibility with older CPUs (for

# example, -march=athlon-xp code will not run on a regular Athlon, and

# -march=i686 code will not run on a Pentium Classic.

#

# CPU types supported in gcc-3.2 and higher: athlon-xp, athlon-mp,

# athlon-tbird, athlon, k6, k6-2, k6-3, i386, i486, i586 (Pentium), i686

# (PentiumPro), pentium, pentium-mmx, pentiumpro, pentium2 (Celeron), pentium3.

# Note that Gentoo Linux 1.4 and higher include at least gcc-3.2.

# 

# CPU types supported in gcc-2.95*: k6, i386, i486, i586 (Pentium), i686

# (Pentium Pro), pentium, pentiumpro Gentoo Linux 1.2 and below use gcc-2.95*

#

# CRITICAL WARNINGS: ****************************************************** #

# ATHLON-4 will generate invalid SSE  instructions; use 'athlon'   instead. #

# PENTIUM4 will generate invalid SSE2 instructions; use 'pentium3' instead. #

# K6 markings are deceptive. Avoid setting -march for them. See Bug #24379. #

# ************************************************************************* #

#

# Decent examples:

#

#CFLAGS="-mcpu=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe"

#CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe"

# If you set a CFLAGS above, then this line will set your default C++ flags to

# the same settings.

#CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# Advanced Masking

# ================

#

# Gentoo is using a new masking system to allow for easier stability testing

# on packages. KEYWORDS are used in ebuilds to mask and unmask packages based

# on the platform they are set for. A special form has been added that

# indicates packages and revisions that are expected to work, but have not yet

# been approved for the stable set. '~arch' is a superset of 'arch' which

# includes the unstable, in testing, packages. Users of the 'x86' architecture

# would add '~x86' to ACCEPT_KEYWORDS to enable unstable/testing packages.

# '~ppc', '~sparc' are the unstable KEYWORDS for their respective platforms.

# DO NOT PUT ANYTHING BUT YOUR SPECIFIC ~ARCHITECTURE IN THE LIST.

# IF YOU ARE UNSURE OF YOUR ARCH, OR THE IMPLICATIONS, DO NOT MODIFY THIS.

#

#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~arch"

# Portage Directories

# ===================

#

# Each of these settings controls an aspect of portage's storage and file

# system usage. If you change any of these, be sure it is available when

# you try to use portage. *** DO NOT INCLUDE A TRAILING "/" ***

#

# PORTAGE_TMPDIR is the location portage will use for compilations and

#     temporary storage of data. This can get VERY large depending upon

#     the application being installed.

#PORTAGE_TMPDIR=/var/tmp

#

# PORTDIR is the location of the portage tree. This is the repository

#     for all profile information as well as all ebuilds. This directory

#     itself can reach 200M. WE DO NOT RECOMMEND that you change this.

#PORTDIR=/usr/portage

#

# DISTDIR is where all of the source code tarballs will be placed for

#     emerges. The source code is maintained here unless you delete

#     it. The entire repository of tarballs for gentoo is 9G. This is

#     considerably more than any user will ever download. 2-3G is

#     a large DISTDIR.

#DISTDIR=${PORTDIR}/distfiles

#

# PKGDIR is the location of binary packages that you can have created

#     with '--buildpkg' or '-b' while emerging a package. This can get

#     upto several hundred megs, or even a few gigs.

#PKGDIR=${PORTDIR}/packages

#

# PORT_LOGDIR is the location where portage will store all the logs it

#     creates from each individual merge. They are stored as YYMMDD-$PF.log

#     in the directory specified. This is disabled until you enable it by

#     providing a directory. Permissions will be modified as needed IF the

#     directory exists, otherwise logging will be disabled.

#PORT_LOGDIR=/var/log/portage

#

# PORTDIR_OVERLAY is a directory where local ebuilds may be stored without

#     concern that they will be deleted by rsync updates. Default is not

#     defined.

#PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

# Fetching files 

# ==============

#

# If you need to set a proxy for wget or lukemftp, add the appropriate "export

# ftp_proxy=<proxy>" and "export http_proxy=<proxy>" lines to /etc/profile if

# all users on your system should use them.

#

# Portage uses wget by default. Here are some settings for some alternate

# downloaders -- note that you need to merge these programs first before they

# will be available.

#

# Default fetch command (5 tries, passive ftp for firewall compatibility)

#FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 --passive-ftp \${URI} -P \${DISTDIR}"

#RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 --passive-ftp \${URI} -P \${DISTDIR}"

#

# Using wget, ratelimiting downloads

#FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 --passive-ftp --limit-rate=200k \${URI} -P \${DISTDIR}"

#RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 --passive-ftp --limit-rate=200k \${URI} -P \${DISTDIR}"

#

# Lukemftp (BSD ftp):

#FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/lukemftp -s -a -o \${DISTDIR}/\${FILE} \${URI}"

#RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/lukemftp -s -a -R -o \${DISTDIR}/\${FILE} \${URI}"

#

# Prozilla (turbo downloader)

#FETCHCOMMAND='/usr/bin/proz --no-getch -s ${URI} -P ${DISTDIR}'

#

# Portage uses GENTOO_MIRRORS to specify mirrors to use for source retrieval.

# The list is a space seperated list which is read left to right. If you use

# another mirror we highly recommend leaving the default mirror at the end of

# the list so that portage will fall back to it if the files cannot be found

# on your specified mirror. We _HIGHLY_ recommend that you change this setting

# to a nearby mirror by merging and using the 'mirrorselect' tool.

#GENTOO_MIRRORS="<your_mirror_here> http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

#

# Portage uses PORTAGE_BINHOST to specify mirrors for prebuilt-binary packages.

# The list is a single extry specifying the full address of the directory

# serving the tbz2's for your system. Running emerge with either '--getbinpkg'

# or '--getbinpkgonly' will cause portage to retrieve the metadata from all

# packages in the directory specified, and use that data to determine what will

# be downloaded and merged. '-g' or '-gK' are the recommend parameters. Please

# consult the man pages and 'emerge --help' for more information.

#PORTAGE_BINHOST="ftp://login:pass@grp.mirror.site/pub/grp/i686/athlon-xp/"

#PORTAGE_BINHOST="http://grp.mirror.site/gentoo/grp/1.4/i686/athlon-xp/"

# Synchronizing Portage

# =====================

#

# Each of these settings effects how Gentoo synchronizes your Portage tree.

# Synchronization is handled by rsync and these settings allow some control

# over how it is done.

#

#

# SYNC is the server used by rsync to retrieve a localized rsync mirror

#     rotation. This allows you to select servers that are geographically

#     close to you, yet still distribute the load over a number of servers.

#     Please do not single out specific rsync mirrors. Doing so places undue

#     stress on particular mirrors.  Instead you may use one of the following

#     continent specific rotations:

#

#   Default:       "rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#   North America: "rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#   South America: "rsync://rsync.samerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#   Europe:        "rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#   Asia:          "rsync://rsync.asia.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#   Australia:     "rsync://rsync.au.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#

# RSYNC_RETRIES sets the number of times portage will attempt to retrieve

#     a current portage tree before it exits with an error. This allows

#     for a more successful retrieval without user intervention most times.

#RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

#

# RSYNC_TIMEOUT sets the length of time rsync will wait before it times out

#     on a connection. Most users will benefit from this setting as it will

#     reduce the amount of 'dead air' they experience when they run across

#     the occasional, unreachable mirror. Dialup users might want to set this

#     value up around the 300 second mark.

#RSYNC_TIMEOUT=180

# Advanced Features

# =================

#

# MAKEOPTS provides extra options that may be passed to 'make' when a

#     program is compiled. Presently the only use is for specifying

#     the number of parallel makes (-j) to perform. The suggested number

#     for parallel makes is CPUs+1.

#MAKEOPTS="-j2"

#

# PORTAGE_NICENESS provides a default increment to emerge's niceness level.

#     Note: This is an increment. Running emerge in a niced environment will

#     reduce it further. Default is unset.

#PORTAGE_NICENESS=3

#

# AUTOCLEAN enables portage to automatically clean out older or overlapping

#     packages from the system after every successful merge. This is the

#     same as running 'emerge -c' after every merge. Set with: "yes" or "no".

#     This does not affect the unpacked source. See 'noclean' below.

#AUTOCLEAN="yes"

#

# FEATURES are settings that affect the functionality of portage. Most of

#     these settings are for developer use, but some are available to non-

#     developers as well. 

#

#  'autoaddcvs'  causes portage to automatically try to add files to cvs

#                that will have to be added later. Done at generation times

#                and only has an effect when 'cvs' is also set.

#  'buildpkg'    causes binary packages to be created of all packages that 

#                are merged.

#  'ccache'      enables ccache support via CC.

#  'cvs'         feature for developers that causes portage to enable all

#                cvs features (commits, adds) and all USE flags in SRC_URI

#                will be applied for digests.

#  'digest'      autogenerate a digest for packages.

#  'distcc'      enables distcc support via CC.

#  'fixpackages' allows portage to fix binary packages that are stored in

#                PKGDIR. This can consume a lot of time. 'fixpackages' is

#                also a script that can be run at any given time to force

#                the same actions.

#  'keeptemp'    prevents the clean phase from deleting the temp files ($T) 

#                from a merge.

#  'keepwork'    prevents the clean phase from deleting the WORKDIR.

#  'noauto'      causes ebuild to perform only the action requested and 

#                not any other required actions like clean or

#  'noclean'     prevents portage from removing the source and temporary files 

#                after a merge -- for debugging purposes only. 

#  'nostrip'     prevents stripping of binaries.

#  'notitles'    disables xterm titlebar updates (which contain status info). 

#  'sandbox'     enable sandbox-ing when running emerge and ebuild

#  'strict'      causes portage to react strongly to conditions that

#                have the potential to be dangerous -- like missing or

#                incorrect Manifest files.

#  'userpriv'    allows portage to drop root privleges while it is compiling

#                as a security measure, and as a side effect this can remove 

#                sandbox access violations for users. 

#  'usersandbox' enables sandboxing while portage is running under userpriv.

#                unpack -- for debugging purposes only.

#FEATURES="sandbox buildpkg ccache distcc userpriv usersandbox notitles noclean noauto cvs keeptemp keepwork"

#

# CCACHE_SIZE sets the space use limitations for ccache. The default size is

#     2G, and will be set if not defined otherwise and ccache is in features. 

#     Portage will set the default ccache dir if it is not present in the

#     user's environment, for userpriv it sets: ${PORTAGE_TMPDIR}/ccache

#     (/var/tmp/ccache), and for regular use the default is /root/.ccache.

#     Sizes are specified with 'G' 'M' or 'K'.

#     '4G' for 4 gigabytes, '4096M' for 4 gigabytes, etc... Default is 2G

#CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

#

# DISTCC_DIR sets the temporary space used by distcc.

#DISTCC_DIR="${PORT_TMPDIR}/.distcc"

#

# RSYNC_EXCLUDEFROM is a file that portage will pass to rsync when it updates

#     the portage tree. Specific chucks of the tree may be excluded from

#     consideration. This may cause dependency failures if you are not careful.

#     The file format is one pattern per line, blanks and ';' or '#' lines are

#     comments. See 'man rsync' for more details on the exclude-from format.

#RSYNC_EXCLUDEFROM=/etc/portage/rsync_excludes

```

Have fun!

----------

## dalek

Is there like a make.conf how to somewhere.  I would really like to know some of the tricks to a really good setup.  I plan to install Gentoo on a old AMD 400MHz machine.  I need something to "guide" me if you know what I mean.  A link will be fine, or just point me in the direction.

Thanks

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Chaosite

Hey, to all those who are have make.conf parsing problems,

First thing you do on the system, run:

```
cp /etc/make.conf.example /etc/make.conf
```

To get the ultra explantory version of the file.

IMHO, this should be already done in the tarball...

P.S. It might be added by an `emerge sync`. Don't think so, but...

----------

## gerard27

I started with stage 1-x86-20040105.tar.bz2.

All went ok until I did "emerge sync" to load the portage tree.

I got a message that my box couldn't connect.

What did I do wrong?

Gerard

----------

## ledskof

Gerard:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=123981

There's an issue with syncing presently.

----------

## Chaosite

 *Gerard van Vuuren wrote:*   

> I started with stage 1-x86-20040105.tar.bz2.
> 
> All went ok until I did "emerge sync" to load the portage tree.
> 
> I got a message that my box couldn't connect.
> ...

 

In make.conf, try setting `SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"` so you'll be using a diffrent server which is still up.

Also, regarding my previous post, make.conf.example pops up when you emerge portage.

----------

## gerard27

I changed the SYNC = to what Chaosite suggested and portage was loaded and executed.

To my chagrin I noticed that gcc was compiling for i686 instead of 

athlon xp.Then I did emerge system and saw the same thing.

My make.conf was gone and replaced by a 5 line file

[/quote]"#These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage"

CFLAGS = "-02 -mcpu=i686 -fomit -frame-pointer"

CHOST="-386-pc-linux-gnu"

USE=""

CXXFLAGS="$CFLAGS"

I guess I have to start all over again but I would lijke to know whether 

this will happen again.

Gerard.

----------

## beejay

 *Gerard van Vuuren wrote:*   

> I changed the SYNC = to what Chaosite suggested and portage was loaded and executed.
> 
> To my chagrin I noticed that gcc was compiling for i686 instead of 
> 
> athlon xp.Then I did emerge system and saw the same thing.
> ...

 

Don't set any optimizations (i.e. using ~x86) before bootstrap.sh is finished (This is also mentioned in the installation-guide).

All stages include a minimized make.conf. New (and more professional) make.conf's are now saved as make.conf.example when you upgrade portage (this is in fact what you do when bootstrapping or emerging system. This five-line-file you posted is in fact the original make.conf that was put into the stages.

----------

## djh-world

Out of interest, when will this 2004.o be fully released? Cause currently i'm having many problems with my hardware (via kt600) and people say waiting for the next release might be a good idea.

----------

## beejay

 *gamezfreakuk wrote:*   

> Out of interest, when will this 2004.o be fully released? Cause currently i'm having many problems with my hardware (via kt600) and people say waiting for the next release might be a good idea.

 

Near the end of January. But you won't get any benefit if you wait to reinstall, since you automatically will be up-to-date and automatically get a system like 2004 if you update regulary.

----------

## Verbal

I may have to try this out on my 4u server with 4 SBC Celeron 500mhz and an openmosix/LTSP config. IPV6 will be tried as well as many servers.

I'll see what I can do this weekend.

----------

## langthang

/etc/make.conf in stage1-x86-200040105.tar.bz2 has an entry CXXFLAGS="$CFLAGS". Should it be CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"? Because emerge info with CXXFLAGS="$CFLAGS" will set CXXFLAGS=" "

----------

## mukwuknuk

This is hopeless (for someone at my level I mean; I'm not critisizing Gentoo or this testing effort).  I don't know why I thought I could accomplish anything helpful.   

When I do "emerge -k gentoo-sources" it goes out to a mirror site and grabs a bunch of 2.4 stuff, even though I untarred a 2.6 tarball and emerged the system from that.  I presume that invalidates my testing since the 2.4.22 kernel is now being built, as far as I can tell. 

So what stupid mistake did I make?  Was I supposed to set a lot of flags somewhere?  I think you folks would be better off testing without me.

----------

## pixie

gentoo-sources is 2.4

gentoo-dev-sources is 2.6

----------

## SilverMast

Is there any way I can successfully build this system pentium4-specific? I read an earlier post recommending I use the p3 setting instead, but that's not the essence or purpose of Gentoo   :Confused: 

----------

## SPW

I still have not understood why we need new Gentoo versions. As we can keep our system up to date and all the components are updated I do not see the reason. The installation of Gentoo is supposed to be a one-time hassle, isn't it?

(I apologize if this question has been asked many times, but I have not found an answer to this in the usual FAQ and documentation.)

----------

## beejay

 *SilverMast wrote:*   

> Is there any way I can successfully build this system pentium4-specific? I read an earlier post recommending I use the p3 setting instead, but that's not the essence or purpose of Gentoo  

 

The Problem is not Gentoo, the problem is gcc. Some versions create wrong code with something like -march=pentium4 that won't work. Consider compiling libc like that, no errors on compile, portage completes the installation but after the next reboot -- BANG!  :Wink: 

 *SPW wrote:*   

> I still have not understood why we need new Gentoo versions. As we can keep our system up to date and all the components are updated I do not see the reason. The installation of Gentoo is supposed to be a one-time hassle, isn't it? 
> 
> (I apologize if this question has been asked many times, but I have not found an answer to this in the usual FAQ and documentation.)

 

It's nothing for the user that has already installed Gentoo. It's more for new users. You don't need to reinstall (except in some very difficult situations like the step from Gentoo 1.2 to 1.4 since some critical changes took effect at this point in Gentoo's history  :Wink:  ). But think of the Live-CD as a Rescue-CD or an Installation-medium for new users -- makes sense to have the newest software and the best tools on it, doesn't it  :Wink: 

----------

## darkcoder

I will test the new stages by the weekend, but even if you are not related to this problem, maybe you can spread the word.  Current  1.4 Live CD's have a problem with the detection of some Adaptec SCSI controllers when using the doscsi boot option.  It detects the controller fine with the "standard" driver, but also try to detect the adapter "again?" with the aic7xxx_old detection driver, and that cause a system hang up.  While watching the Knoppix detection phase I see that they do not use the old detection driver (apparently they already know is problematic).

That problem affects many adaptec scsi controllers which can be found on many (and probably most) servers out there like the Dell's on my office.

You can see the problem in some of those links.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=34550

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=31201

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=26503

Please, fix this.

----------

## darkcoder

I agree with a previous post about kernel 2.6.x unstability.  Not only that, there are still some patches not available for it like grsecurity.

But for marketing reasons, why not switch to kernel 2.4.23 or 2.4.24?     Both hava available grsecurity, ck-patches, supermount, acpi updates (pardon me if forget other patches here).  And while security fixes have been backported, new kernels mean driver updates, or new drivers, etc,   And do not have to work educating users (specially new ones) that  those kernels already have the security fixes found lately).

----------

## dkaplowitz

I'm having an issue with web-rsync when I try to install using the stage1-x86-pie-ssp-20040105.tar.bz2 image to do a stage1 install behind a firewall. I'm not sure it's related to the test image; in fact I doubt it is. I think it's probably just the rsync problems of late, but in case it is somehow related, here is the support thread I started: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=780521#780521

----------

## Chaosite

Okay, I used the stage 1 2004.0 tarball, worked great, didn't notice any hitches.

(Besides needing to get new ACX100 drivers for some reason).

I put '-march=pentium4' in my CFLAGS, as well, and I don't seem to notice any trouble... What version of gcc has that bug?

Anyway, the stage seems to work great.

----------

## taskara

 *Chaosite wrote:*   

> I put '-march=pentium4' in my CFLAGS, as well, and I don't seem to notice any trouble... What version of gcc has that bug?

 

ages ago  :Wink: 

----------

## mikeraach

I just did an install stage2.  Everything without a hitch except this problem: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=780407

Abit NF7-S, xp 2500,

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe"

----------

## mikeraach

Just did a stage1 compile, and after stage 2 (which only took 2 1/2 hours) I get these messages:

```

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

 * Caching service dependencies...                                        [ ok ]

>>> Auto-cleaning packages ...

!!! Invalid db entry: /var/db/pkg/*sys-fs/devfsd

!!! Invalid db entry: /var/db/pkg/*sys-fs/devfsd

!!! Invalid db entry: /var/db/pkg/*sys-fs/devfsd

!!! Invalid db entry: /var/db/pkg/*sys-fs/devfsd

!!! Invalid db entry: /var/db/pkg/*sys-fs/devfsd

!!! Invalid db entry: /var/db/pkg/*sys-fs/devfsd

!!! Invalid db entry: /var/db/pkg/*sys-fs/devfsd

!!! Invalid db entry: /var/db/pkg/*sys-fs/devfsd

!!! Invalid db entry: /var/db/pkg/*sys-fs/devfsd

!!! Invalid db entry: /var/db/pkg/*sys-fs/devfsd

!!! Invalid db entry: /var/db/pkg/*sys-fs/devfsd

!!! Invalid db entry: /var/db/pkg/*sys-fs/devfsd

!!! Couldn't find match for app-arch/cpio

!!! Couldn't find match for app-arch/ncompress

!!! Couldn't find match for app-arch/gzip

!!! Couldn't find match for dev-libs/expat

!!! Couldn't find match for net-misc/wget

!!! Couldn't find match for net-misc/dhcpcd

!!! Couldn't find match for sys-apps/hdparm

!!! Couldn't find match for sys-apps/man

!!! Couldn't find match for sys-apps/findutils

!!! Couldn't find match for sys-apps/kbd

!!! Couldn't find match for sys-apps/setserial

!!! Couldn't find match for sys-apps/gawk

!!! Couldn't find match for sys-apps/ed

!!! Couldn't find match for sys-apps/procps

!!! Couldn't find match for sys-apps/diffutils

!!! Couldn't find match for sys-apps/net-tools

!!! Couldn't find match for sys-apps/shadow

!!! Couldn't find match for sys-apps/fbset

!!! Couldn't find match for sys-apps/file

!!! Couldn't find match for sys-apps/slocate

!!! Couldn't find match for sys-devel/libtool

!!! Couldn't find match for sys-devel/bin86

!!! Couldn't find match for sys-devel/gnuconfig

!!! Couldn't find match for sys-devel/flex

!!! Couldn't find match for sys-devel/m4

!!! Couldn't find match for sys-devel/bc

!!! Couldn't find match for sys-devel/autoconf

!!! Couldn't find match for sys-devel/libperl

!!! Couldn't find match for sys-fs/e2fsprogs

!!! Couldn't find match for sys-libs/cracklib

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 48 info files.

```

----------

## mukwuknuk

 *pixie wrote:*   

> gentoo-sources is 2.4
> 
> gentoo-dev-sources is 2.6

 

Thanks. How did you know this? Is it documented anywhere?

----------

## Koutsos

I did a stage 1 2004.0 tarball install yesterday ... no problems getting system to compile.

----------

## gerard27

re: my post of wednesday 14

I did a reinstall of everything and copied make.conf.example to make.conf. at the appropiate point.

It went all ok until I started genkernel.It not only refused to start "genkernel --config" but even when I just entered "genkernel" it came with a list of commandline options and quit.

3 weeks ago I installed gentoo on another partition and had no problem using genkernel --config.

When I emerge something I get a message:"invalid binary package zlib-1.1.4-r2.tbz2"

Please help me along.

Gerard

----------

## Chaosite

Note:

I am getting the invalid db entry for devfsd, but consider it as a minor nuisance as it is working fine.

Also, sometimes after compiles finish, it saya `Cannot find match for: foobar`, but is seems to work anyway.

----------

## Chaosite

 *Gerard van Vuuren wrote:*   

> re: my post of wednesday 14
> 
> I did a reinstall of everything and copied make.conf.example to make.conf. at the appropiate point.
> 
> It went all ok until I started genkernel.It not only refused to start "genkernel --config" but even when I just entered "genkernel" it came with a list of commandline options and quit.
> ...

 

Yeah, there is a new version of genkernel. This one is a bit more complicated, as it requires commands to function. There is a post about it somewhere in the forum.

----------

## mukwuknuk

 *beejay wrote:*   

> New (and more professional) make.conf's are now saved as make.conf.example when you upgrade portage (this is in fact what you do when bootstrapping or emerging system.)

 

At what point in the install process is portage upgraded? Does this happen at all in a stage 2 install (which I'm attempting)? I do realize bootstrapping is part of stage 1 only, but then how does the improved make.conf.example appear for other stages? After 4 or 5 installs I've never seen this newer, better version of make.conf/make.conf.example, but maybe it doesn't matter for stage 2? Or do I need to add a special step to upgrade portage?

----------

## stefanwa

Hi!

Tested Reiser4 as root(!) partition today! Great performance and so far no problems. So I'm asking, will future 2004 livecd's and stages include Reiser4 support so we can use it right from the start?

Greetings

Steve

----------

## beejay

Hello dear testers,

I just put another bunch of x86-test-stages onto the mirrors. The datestamp is 20040117. When testing, respect the same rules as you always should do: test as if you were a first-time Gentooist (i.e. follow the Installation manual, don't use ~x86 when bootstrapping and so on) - Happy testing  :Wink: 

----------

## Koutsos

Just finished compiling system using the 20040117 stage 1 tarball, while following the official install guide ... no problems other than having to use my own make.conf and the "it is starting to annoy me" message I get at the end of some ebuilds - !!! Invalid db entry: /var/db/pkg/*sys-fs/devfsd ... but that one comes up also with the 1.4 stage 1 tarball. I'd better start looking for a way to fix this  :Smile: 

----------

## ledskof

So far it's running great. No weird instances for me.

My workstation at work is running stable software, no special kernel patches outside of portage or anything, reiserfs, ext3, gnome and kde (can never make up my mind for long), mplayer, xine, alsa, dvds, xmms, gimp, mozilla-firebird, mozilla-thunderbird, rdesktop, etc. That's most of the stuff I have running I guess.

I liked it so much I started an experimental system at home. Latest love kernel, (2.6.1-love5, and I'm using reiser4 on everything except boot.

Working incredible so far but It's only been up for about 24 hours. I'm not using ~x86 though because I've just had it with everything falling apart all the time. I only use ~x86 software where necessary.

----------

## alan.hughes

Tried to do an install with the stage1 tarball, but it failed doing the emerge system. The problem was that the autoconf package had a dependancy on perl, but perl had a reverse dependancy on autoconf (indirectly through one or more intermediate packages). Showstopper problem that I could not work out how to get around.

----------

## mukwuknuk

So what do should we do if the software works OK but we think the documented instructions have a flaw?

----------

## Sequentious

 *nichao wrote:*   

> I just set up a new Gentoo on my new harddisk from stage1-x86-20040105 using bootstrap-2.6.sh and ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" as well as a NPTL-enabled glibc and latest mm-sources.
> 
> Only problems I've noticed were that iputils is emerged too early by 'emerge system'. It needs flex, autoconf and openssl, but doesn't seem to have them as dependencies in the ebuild. Another one was the also already mentioned inability to build xfree 4.3.0 with 2.6 headers for which I used given solution.  
> 
> 

 

I hit the same problem. I think this would affect anybody using ~x86 while building the system, not just testers of the new tarball. I couldnt find anything similar on bugzilla so I filed it as bug 38774.

----------

## h.u.n.t.e.r

 *stefanwa wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> Tested Reiser4 as root(!) partition today! Great performance and so far no problems. So I'm asking, will future 2004 livecd's and stages include Reiser4 support so we can use it right from the start?
> 
> Greetings
> ...

 

yeah, count me in too

----------

## beejay

 *h.u.n.t.e.r wrote:*   

>  *stefanwa wrote:*   Hi!
> 
> Tested Reiser4 as root(!) partition today! Great performance and so far no problems. So I'm asking, will future 2004 livecd's and stages include Reiser4 support so we can use it right from the start?
> 
> Greetings
> ...

 

I am sorry to dissapoint you. Reiser-4 is still Beta (that's what Hans Reiser said himself) and we are not going to include beta-stuff into our releases. If we would do that, then we wouldn't need to do any testing - we could just put together some packages and if it doesn't work say "Oh sorry, well - it's a beta, you know"  :Smile: 

----------

## stefanwa

 *beejay wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I am sorry to dissapoint you. Reiser-4 is still Beta (that's what Hans Reiser said himself) and we are not going to include beta-stuff into our releases. If we would do that, then we wouldn't need to do any testing - we could just put together some packages and if it doesn't work say "Oh sorry, well - it's a beta, you know" 

 

Sure I'm aware of this. I was talking about the final Reiser4 when it's available...

Steve

----------

## beejay

I just pushed the first live-cd into our mirror-hub. It will be available soon.

Features:

xfs-sources-2.4.24 as default-kernel ("gentoo" at bootprompt)

gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.1 as additional kernel ("experimental" at bootprompt)

The stages on this CD were build yesterday. Some things don't work at the moment; this includes most of the autodetection stuff and helper-applications.

Happy Testing 

 :Wink: 

beejay

----------

## amphibious

When is the non-test release of 2004 expected?  I was told on IRC a couple weeks ago that it was scheduled for January 22nd.

Thanks!

----------

## petrjanda

 *amphibious wrote:*   

> When is the non-test release of 2004 expected?  I was told on IRC a couple weeks ago that it was scheduled for January 22nd.
> 
> Thanks!

 

Before the fall of January I reckon  :Wink: 

----------

## mooerito

 *beejay wrote:*   

> 
> 
> xfs-sources-2.4.24 as default-kernel ("gentoo" at bootprompt)
> 
> gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.1 as additional kernel ("experimental" at bootprompt)
> ...

 

i tried the cd, but i could only select the experimental version, the gentoo version wasnt available at the bootprompt

and also the experimental version didnt detect my external usb cdrom, so i wasnt able to install gentoo to my dell lattitude d400 laptop. 

moo

----------

## deadMofo

Hello, first post, so please excuse me if this is off-topic, wrong forum, etc...

LiveCD: gentoo-2004.0-x86-20040121.iso

stage: stage1-x86-20040117.tar.bz2

cflags: -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer

Ok, so I'm religiously following the Installation Handbook...

I've manually compiled the kernel, and I just did a:

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" emerge xfree-drm

and I get:

!!! ERROR: x11-misc/ttmkfdir-3.0.9 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 30, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

I have not emerged X yet, and I'm still in the chroot from the LiveCD...  I suppose I can get DRM working later, but I'm just trying to follow the directions as a "normal user" would (since after all, I am a "normal user").

Thanks!

-- UPDATE --

No luck on the DRM, but when I tried to boot into my new kernel (2.6.1) I got a panic: "could not mount hde7, append a valid root=" or something to that effect.  I recompiled the kernel with genkernel and got the same thing.  BTW, my root partition is actually hde7... hde1 is WinXP (NTFS), hde5 is /boot (ext2), hde6 is swap, and hde7 is my ReiserFS root partition.  And yes, I made sure to compile ReiserFS support into the kernel (the first time at least, I can't speak for genkernel).  I'm using GRUB for the first time (always used LILO in the past), but I don't think that's the issue, as my grub.conf is pretty much verbatim from the Installation Handbook.

I suppose it's possible/likely that it's just a kernel problem, as I've never had any luck with the 2.6 series.  I would try a 2.4 series kernel, but I'm just too tired and lazy to be bothered with it right now.  Anyway, who wants to settle for old technology?    :Wink: 

Oh, and if anyone has had any experience with Brooktree-based tv tuner cards, feel free to impart me with your knowledge.  It worked out of the box when I was using Mandrake 9.1, but I haven't had any luck with it using Gentoo.  Regardless, I'm never going back!!Last edited by deadMofo on Fri Jan 23, 2004 7:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## beejay

 *mooerito wrote:*   

>  *beejay wrote:*   
> 
> xfs-sources-2.4.24 as default-kernel ("gentoo" at bootprompt)
> 
> gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.1 as additional kernel ("experimental" at bootprompt)
> ...

 

Yeah, I saw that, too. Sorry for that   :Sad:  . Our build-system must have had a bad day. I already have a new LiveCD available, where both kernels work - but this one is not on the mirrors yet  :Wink: 

----------

## petrjanda

 *beejay wrote:*   

>  *mooerito wrote:*    *beejay wrote:*   
> 
> xfs-sources-2.4.24 as default-kernel ("gentoo" at bootprompt)
> 
> gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.1 as additional kernel ("experimental" at bootprompt)
> ...

 

What can you say about the release date Beejay?

----------

## raino

Hi i have the 2004 01 21 livecd iso.

This livecd not recognized my Sata controller..is integrated in the sis964 southbridge.

I have booted with doscsi, doataraid too but i have not solved my problem. I can't continue with installation.

Any suggestion?

PS. sorry for my bad english   :Wink: 

----------

## beejay

 *petrjanda wrote:*   

>  *beejay wrote:*    *mooerito wrote:*    *beejay wrote:*   
> 
> xfs-sources-2.4.24 as default-kernel ("gentoo" at bootprompt)
> 
> gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.1 as additional kernel ("experimental" at bootprompt)
> ...

 

It's done, when it's done. We don't have any pressure.  :Wink: 

----------

## pathose

Just thought I'd throw my two-cents in as well; I started a fresh install from the gentoo-2004.0-x86-20040121 disc last night.  So far, I've booted from the CD as I'd done previously with the 1.4 disc, no poot args, and into the cdimage.  My ethernet cards were not set up automagically as they had been with the 1.4 disc, though i was able to get my 8129too(?)-using card set up with minimal effort.  fdisc had no trouble, formatting was fine -- decided to try xfs as root this time, with /boot as ext3.  Mounted fine, as per the instructions on the x86-quick-start guide.  I then downloaded and extracted the stage1-x86-20040117.tar.bz2 tarball.  Bootstraped with bootstrap-2.6.sh, no problems.  As of this afternoon, I'd started compiling from gentoo-dev-sources, linux-2.6.1.  Hopefully I'll be ready to install grub once i get home from work this afternoon.  If anyone has any requests of me for something specific to be tested, let me know -- I only run AMD CPU's, but i've got a couple of 'em I could run some build tests with.  I'll do what I can, try to give back a bit.

----------

## amphibious

 *beejay wrote:*   

> 
> 
> It's done, when it's done. We don't have any pressure. 

 

Well... I don't want to seem out of line or anything... I have a great amount of respect for all the time and skills the develops give to the Gentoo project... but... you guys kinda bound yourself to quarterly releases.  So... there is a slight bit of pressure to wrap this thing up in the next eight days.

That's why I've always thought it best to just not announce release dates.  :Smile: 

----------

## Apax

Hi yas,

I using the 2004 live cd and so far its working ok...but..

im trying to download the stage 1 tarball using the wget command and its giving me an error 404 not found message...

i double checked my syntax and its right...any suggestions??

thanks

----------

## Apax

bah..nevermind..im an idiot  :Laughing: 

the file name is case sensitive..doie

----------

## Apax

Im baaaack,

Ok...im using the livecd 2004....it boots properly and im trying to configure my two 80 gig hard drives (sata) thats attached to the Promise 20378 controller.

Both hard drives are showing up as individual drives.

/dev/sda and /dev/sdb

I believe the proper Promise controller module is loaded because when I try and load the sata_promise module it replys with a message that says its already loaded in the kernel.

So if the module is loaded...how can can I get the two drives in a raid configuration??

thanks so much

----------

## CharlieS

I have tried the latest live cd as of Jan 23..  and when i use reboot or poweroff command it will now shutdown computer..  it hang and says that there are no more INIT processes running or something like that..

----------

## beejay

 *CharlieS wrote:*   

> I have tried the latest live cd as of Jan 23..  and when i use reboot or poweroff command it will now shutdown computer..  it hang and says that there are no more INIT processes running or something like that..

 

Yup, this and also the error regarding failed calculation of dependencies at bootup is in the state of getting fixed.

Btw. I want thank you girls and guys out there that you spend your time on testing. Only with all this feedback we can make a distro that fits your needs. Of course we can not realize all your wishes, but every wish is an inspiration for us (no joke).   :Smile:  

----------

## Instinct82

i downloaded the x86-20040123 into experimental mode (2.6.1 kernel) and when chrooting into /mnt/gentoo i always got 

```
/dev/null: No such file or directory
```

I had a look and there was no dev fs at all

I remembered that you can somehow rebind the devfs and executed 

```
mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev
```

After that I was able to chroot without errors and my machine is bootstrapping ATM

----------

## Apax

Can anyone help or am i stuck loading xp on one drive and gentoo on the other?

 :Confused: 

----------

## CharlieS

beejay, So is this the CD made from catalyst?   will this CD allow us to build our own?  or what?  i mean the other live CD's work perfectly fine for me... what will this one be better for?  the live Basic that is..

----------

## Crazywater

Just a question:

I've got a wlan-card. I can't connect to the internet without it. But the driver needs to be compiled first. So I installed gentoo 1.4 with stage 3. 

Is there a way to install gentoo 2004 without an internet connection or to compile drivers "temporarily" before booting gentoo from harddisk?

----------

## beejay

 *CharlieS wrote:*   

> beejay, So is this the CD made from catalyst?   will this CD allow us to build our own?  or what?  i mean the other live CD's work perfectly fine for me... what will this one be better for?  the live Basic that is..

 

I think you misunderstood something  :Wink: 

catalyst is a tool, this livecd was made with catalyst. You can download catalyst and build stages and livecds on your box -- you don't need a special cdrom for that  :Smile: 

See http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/catalyst/index.xml

----------

## CharlieS

ok..  i understand now...

But.. what are the benifits of the new stuff?

 *beejay wrote:*   

>  *CharlieS wrote:*   beejay, So is this the CD made from catalyst?   will this CD allow us to build our own?  or what?  i mean the other live CD's work perfectly fine for me... what will this one be better for?  the live Basic that is.. 
> 
> I think you misunderstood something 
> 
> catalyst is a tool, this livecd was made with catalyst. You can download catalyst and build stages and livecds on your box -- you don't need a special cdrom for that 
> ...

 

----------

## beowulf

I don't know if this is important or relevant, but when using:  gentoo-2004.0-x86-20040123.iso and selecting experimental at boot, I get a kernel oops.

Here's the output:

```

INIT: Entering runlevel: 3

* Staring metalog                                                             [ ok ]

* Starting USB and PCI hotplugging ..... 

Oops: 0002 [#1]

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<c0292efa>] Not tainted

EFLAGS: 000010296

EIP is at kobject_add+0x6a/0x130

eax: c0461800   ebx: e188833c  ecx: e1a017d8  edx: e1888358

esi: c0461808   edi: e1888324  edp: e18861cc  esp: dd8c9f34

Process modprobe (pid: 3707, threadinfo=dd8c8000 task=deec86a0)

Stack: e188833c e188833c e1888324 c0292fd6 e188833c e188833c e188833c c04617a0

       c02ea242 e188833c e188833c e18861cc e1888300 00000000 e1888398 dd8c8000

       c02ea63d e1888324 c04e1f47 dd8c8000 c0124579 e18823f0 c02a032f e1888324

Call Trace:

 [<c0292fd6>] kobject_register+0x16/0x60

 [<c02ea242>] bus_add_driver+0x32/0x80

 [<c02ea63d>] driver_register+0x2d/0x40

 [<c0124579>] printk+0xf9/0x140

 [<c02a032f>] pci_register_drive+0xfr/0x70

 [<e188a017>] rtl8139_init_module+0x17/0x48 [8139too]

 [<c0137db1>] sys_init_module+0xf1/0x1c0

 [<c010b027>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

 

Code: 89 11 89 4a 04 8b 43 28 8b 38 8d 4f 48 89 c8 ba ff ff 00 00

 /etc/hotplug/pci.agent: line 173: 3707 Segmentation fault   $MODPROBE $MODULE >/dev/null 2>&1

<6>8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.1 (Aug 30, 2003)

```

choosing the default option I am able to boot fine though... if you need more information, let me know....

----------

## s1n

too bad it was posted today and not friday, i just finished a stage 1 install

however, i still have 4 more machines that i was going to install gentoo on, so this is good, i will do my share of testing

----------

## NicholasDWolfwood

I will test this CD later in the week/on the weekend as my main OS drive crashed and burned, so my XP and Gentoo installs were hosed -- I figure I'll build a stage1 with the 2004.0 CD  :Very Happy: 

*Edit: Is the installation procedure the same as 1.4_rc4/1.4? If not, could somebody link me to documentation?

----------

## deadMofo

When portage tries to build ttmkfdir (as a dependency of xfree), it inevitably dies with a bunch of errors all having the same form:

/usr/include/bits/stdio.h: In function f: 

/usr/include/bits/stdio.h:n1: declaration of f throws different exceptions

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/include/stdio.h:n2: than previous declaration f

where f is a function name and n1,n2 are line numbers

This is using stage1-x86-20040117.tar.bz2 and a manually built 2.6.1

----------

## beejay

 *beowulf wrote:*   

> I don't know if this is important or relevant, but when using:  gentoo-2004.0-x86-20040123.iso and selecting experimental at boot, I get a kernel oops.
> 
> Here's the output:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Please write a bug report including exhausting Hardware-Info

----------

## beejay

 *NicholasDWolfwood wrote:*   

> I will test this CD later in the week/on the weekend as my main OS drive crashed and burned, so my XP and Gentoo installs were hosed -- I figure I'll build a stage1 with the 2004.0 CD 
> 
> *Edit: Is the installation procedure the same as 1.4_rc4/1.4? If not, could somebody link me to documentation?

 

Installation procedure is the same. Only difference that there are no stages on the CD and no GRP-set is created yet.

----------

## beejay

 *deadMofo wrote:*   

> When portage tries to build ttmkfdir (as a dependency of xfree), it inevitably dies with a bunch of errors all having the same form:
> 
> /usr/include/bits/stdio.h: In function f: 
> 
> /usr/include/bits/stdio.h:n1: declaration of f throws different exceptions
> ...

 

If you already have a running system, this is not an error regarding the test-stages anymore  :Wink: 

----------

## deadMofo

 *beejay wrote:*   

>  *deadMofo wrote:*   When portage tries to build ttmkfdir (as a dependency of xfree), it inevitably dies with a bunch of errors all having the same form:
> 
> /usr/include/bits/stdio.h: In function f: 
> 
> /usr/include/bits/stdio.h:n1: declaration of f throws different exceptions
> ...

 

Well, in that case, the test-stages ran perfectly!    :Smile: 

----------

## beowulf

 *beejay wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Please write a bug report including exhausting Hardware-Info

 

Okay... done: Bug #39430 ... hope it helps  :Smile: 

On a side note, I was able to successfully install using the default kernel...

----------

## ejohnson

Is there a /dev folder in the newest x86 tarball from Jan 23?  I don't see one and this might pose a problem.  Thanks for the prerelease, guys!  Keep 'em comming  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## mukwuknuk

Victory!!  Did it!!  

Installed all the new 2.6 stuff (Stage 2 install) on a very modest Pentium II machine, only 128 Mb Ram with an 8 Gb HD.... no bugs to report!!

I had a terrible time configuring grub for a while (and I think I was doing it correctly).  It just wouldn't work, so I started over from scratch, right from the first step.  I think I might have gotten some corrupt stuff the first time around since most of my downloads and emerges were done on the day the main Gentoo servers were having a lot of trouble; so that might have been it. 

Also I forgot my kernel would need reiserfs, so I got Kernel Panic, but I recompiled the kernel with the correct options and now everything works great.  Well, maybe not everything yet .... I haven't brought up any X GUI or networking stuff yet, but I will .... or maybe I'll test out both a Stage 1 and Stage 3 install first.  

My success was a group effort.....Thanks to everyone who helped out!!

----------

## asimon

Partimage is not included in gentoo-2004.0-x86-20040123.iso.

Thus regarding Bug  26049: partimage is missing on LifeCD 1.4, I think this bug should either be marked WONTFIX or partimage should be included in the LiveCD 2004.x.

----------

## gigatexal

Tried for hours to get network to work. When loading it loads the expiremental OS kernel 2.6 and the dependancies fail to get caclulated, also my network fails to see the internet. I even did a route add default gw 192.168.0.1 and nothing. Even went into the resolv.conf and added nameserver 192.168.0.1 and gateway 192.168.0.1 and nothing....

alex

----------

## ledskof

@gigatexal

I had a similar problem, but the same disc I used to boot one machine worked on another machine.

My laptop works fine. But I put the disc in my a Dell Poweredge 2300 or something, and it just won't find the network. The dell has a eepro100 in it.

I'm going to mess with it some more tomorrow. 

What hardware are you using Gigatexal?

----------

## yenwc

 *ejohnson wrote:*   

> Is there a /dev folder in the newest x86 tarball from Jan 23?  I don't see one and this might pose a problem.  

 

yeah... new gentoo users could get panic who wanna try the "experimental stages". 'cuz i remember it is said in the installation manual: if you are using our live cd, you don't have to bind /dev... imagine the situation: someone just uses a 1.4 live cd, lets it boot up, grabs this 01.23 tarball, when he enters chroot and does env-update **poom** no /dev for him, for he was instructed not to bind the /dev.

----------

## gigatexal

 *ledskof wrote:*   

> @gigatexal
> 
> I had a similar problem, but the same disc I used to boot one machine worked on another machine.
> 
> My laptop works fine. But I put the disc in my a Dell Poweredge 2300 or something, and it just won't find the network. The dell has a eepro100 in it.
> ...

 

Thanks for the concern. After reading what you posted it could be that it is getting confused or fubared because I have an integrated 3com nic which I thought I disabled, a dlink dfe500tx (it's an oldie) and the primary card a realtek 8139. Other wierd things are after creating a resolv.conf file and doing the "route add default gw 192.168.0.1" and I go to wget www.yahoo.com to see if it works, it tires to get index.html ..... odd.

----------

## ejohnson

 *yenwc wrote:*   

> yeah... new gentoo users could get panic who wanna try the "experimental stages". 'cuz i remember it is said in the installation manual: if you are using our live cd, you don't have to bind /dev... imagine the situation: someone just uses a 1.4 live cd, lets it boot up, grabs this 01.23 tarball, when he enters chroot and does env-update **poom** no /dev for him, for he was instructed not to bind the /dev.

 

Huh, ok, I've noticed all the other experimental tarball's had /dev included.  It just seemed weird to leave it off this one.  Anyway's like I said before, thanks!

----------

## Redspy

I'd like to test using my Dell Inspiron 5000 and Orinoco wireless card but have one question:  As I'd like to use the 2.6.x kernel do I still need to explicitly exclude support for pcmcia and my wireless card when compiling the kernel as outlined in the Orinoco  FAQ?  Does that only apply to 2.4.x kernels?

----------

## fatez

Hi,

I've tried http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu/experimental/x86/livecd/gentoo-2004.0-x86-20040128.iso but it doesn't recognize raid controller IT8212F  :Sad: 

And for the silraid (sata raid) controller, it recognize only the single hd.

try with doscsci doataraid but nothing..

help plz. cuz i can't install gentoo in my new pc and i don't have any time to attach an secondary ide hd .. etc ..

10x a lot

----------

## POwRDBYPENGUinS

Hello, 

I just booted the latest (20040128) 2004.0 liveCD and realized there are no pcmcia card manager utilities or wireless utilities. There are drivers for pcmcia cards under /lib/modules/2.6.1-gentoo-r1/ but no /etc/init.d/pcmcia script or cardmgr/cardctl programs. 

I've also tried 20040121 and 20040123.

Has anyone successfully used any pcmcia cards with the latest 2004.0 CD?

----------

## TheRuler

also die gentoo-2004.0-x86-20040128.iso  lauft eigendlich ganz gut bei mir, nur einen "reboot" kann ich nicht machen da dann nur noch ein "No more runlevells" oder so kommt, ein SMP Kernel wäre ganz gut, und beim dcsp(oder wie das heißt) sollte der timeout runtergesetzt werden dauert alles zu lange..

 :Twisted Evil:   :Mad:   :Arrow: 

----------

## Crazywater

 *TheRuler wrote:*   

> also die gentoo-2004.0-x86-20040128.iso  lauft eigendlich ganz gut bei mir, nur einen "reboot" kann ich nicht machen da dann nur noch ein "No more runlevells" oder so kommt, ein SMP Kernel wäre ganz gut, und beim dcsp(oder wie das heißt) sollte der timeout runtergesetzt werden dauert alles zu lange..
> 
>   

 

English please, this is an international discussion board.

That's what TheRuler said:

The gentoo-2004.0-x86-10040128 is running fine, but I can't do a reboot because there is only a message "No more runlevels" or something like that. A SMP-Kernel would be fine, and you should lower the timeout for dhcp because it takes too long.

----------

## taskara

I sink zat ist ein nown probleme  :Smile: 

I think that is a known problem  :Smile: 

----------

## ANTRat

well now it seems like my first post (this one) about it being january and gentoo 2004 not being out yet is still true...

unless you can make a stable release in 3 hours, that thread shall be true

----------

## taskara

 *ANTRat wrote:*   

> well now it seems like my first post (this one) about it being january and gentoo 2004 not being out yet is still true...
> 
> unless you can make a stable release in 3 hours, that thread shall be true

 

scheduled for release in jan 04 - doesn't mean it's guaranteed to be released at this time.

I'm sure they could release it for you if you wanted it.. but don't complain about the problems you have  :Razz: 

----------

## taskara

plus

u can download the latest experimental cd, and stage 1, and build yourself a system, and it will be almost exactly the same as 2004.0

infact someone who's running 1.2 still could update and have a system identical to 2004.0

it's really only the livecd technology and pre-built grp packages that you are waiting for...

if u want gentoo there's nothing stopping yopu  :Razz: 

----------

## Rucker

I just did a fresh install using this stage:  http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu/experimental/x86/stages/stage1-x86-20040128.tar.bz2

The only problem was when I entered the chroot and ran env-update it said something like "/dev/null: no such device" so I exited the chroot and entered this (from memory, I think I have it right):

```
mkdir /mnt/gentoo/dev

mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev
```

I then reentered the chroot and proceeded with installation.  Then at the end when you unmount everything it of course wouldn't let me unmount /mnt/gentoo because it was in use so first I had to:

```
umount /mnt/gentoo/dev
```

These were the only deviations from the install guide that were necessary.

----------

## taskara

yep, this has been documented in this thread... new install guide will reflect this change

----------

## asimon

I just installed a machine via gentoo-2004.0-x86-20040123 and tested the bootstrap-2.6.sh script. Besides the already mentioned /dev problem everything went fine. No problems to report.

----------

## gigatexal

To have a 2.6 compatible system with the folders and what not, do you run the 2.6.sh bootstrap? what exactly does it do? Do i run the bootstrap.sh and bootstrap-2.6.sh?

alex

----------

## asimon

 *gigatexal wrote:*   

> To have a 2.6 compatible system with the folders and what not, do you run the 2.6.sh bootstrap? what exactly does it do? Do i run the bootstrap.sh and bootstrap-2.6.sh?
> 
> 

 

You just call the bootstrap-2.6.sh script instead of boostrap.sh (I saw this new script by chance and because I felt bold I just run it). It will emerge linux-headers-2.6.0 as first step and then does more or less the same what the normal bootstrap script does. The idea is to get a system where everything is build against 2.6 kernel headers.

But beware: linux-headers-2.6.0 is still masked because of known problems. There are packages in Portage which will not build against 2.6 headers and have yet to be fixed.

bug #31285 tries to track all problems linked to 2.6 headers.

----------

## taskara

asimon, did you have any packages fail because of 2.6 headers?

----------

## Some Guy []

got the latest livecd and latest stage3..  install is fine, however when i do a emerge -u system, perl-5.8.2 (libperl) fails.  not using any keywords (tried it with).

i do this right after i extracted the stage3 and chrooted.

-justin

----------

## asimon

 *taskara wrote:*   

> asimon, did you have any packages fail because of 2.6 headers?

 

No, I was lucky. Of those packages which I installed none had failed. A couple of weeks ago when I installed 2.6 headers the first time they caused several builds to fail but the situation has much improved since then.

----------

## taskara

cheers.. I also went 2.6 headers  :Smile: 

----------

## Trejkaz

Just out of curiosity...

1) When is the expected 2004.0 release?  The original information said January, but that deadline passed over the weekend.

2) In people's opinion, how reliable is this install at this point in time?  I mean assuming I start from stage1, use bootstrap 2.6 and compile everything from scratch like a complete nutbar.

The reason I ask is that the release of 2004.0 will probably coincide with my new computer being built, and guess what's going on it.  :Wink:   Unfortunately I didn't have enough to buy an entire new computer, so I have complete downtime until the install completes to the point where I can use it.  This is why I'm reluctant to try this if it's broken.

Otherwise if it's going to be a while I might just install 1.4, and then update everything later... but I always get crap lying around which probably shouldn't be there (just like /usr/lib/python2.2 on my current install is still full of crap despite every package being rebuilt for 2.3 already and having removed 2.2 from the system.)

----------

## s1n

so how close are we exactly to seeing a stable release?  there have been numerous stage tarball beta releases, as well as a handful of livecd betas... how close are we until we can get a stable livecd with the 2.6 kernel?  are the gentoo-sources even finished (i noticed a couple pie-sse betas)?

----------

## taskara

 *s1n wrote:*   

> so how close are we exactly to seeing a stable release?  there have been numerous stage tarball beta releases, as well as a handful of livecd betas... how close are we until we can get a stable livecd with the 2.6 kernel?  are the gentoo-sources even finished (i noticed a couple pie-sse betas)?

 

around the corner I'd say - things seem pretty stable. prob ironing out a few bugs in teh livecd.. then there are 5 major architectures to build livecds and grp packages for, then there is the amd64 release which I'd say prob don't happen officially, but may be in beta form.

----------

## beejay

Hey guys - we didn't forget you   :Smile: 

I was quite occupied in fulfilling all your wishes and suggestions and it seems that we have eleminated most of the bugs mentioned in here:

o pcmcia-cs included (package needed fix)

o linux-wlan-ng included (package needed fix)

o nforce-networking included

o vim on livecd (but not inside the stages since it would horribly increase the size of them)

o penggy on livecd (to make life easier for AOL-customers   :Wink:  )

o missing /dev bug fixed (issue in baselayout)

At the moment I am concentrating more on the 2.4.24-kernel since the 2.6-kernel seems to make more problems. I will try to get a 2.6-kernel onto the CD, but at the moment it looks like it will be a rather trivial kernel (SMP, no pcmcia, no wlan). We will do some internal testing of the results of your and our bug-hunt. I'll keep you informed about these issues and of course leave a note when the next test-cd is released.

----------

## rjpa

I'm also wondering when the new Version 2004 finale is available (with GRP of course)?

Also, I tested the 20040128 LiveCD and when it starts it just hangs, says something about "Could not exec..."?

Well, can anyone point me out to a location of the latest "test" stages (#3)/livecd/GRP?

Cheers

rjpa

----------

## Spawn of Lovechild

I know Catalyst is suppose to rock the world and all, but the make.conf it generates is horrid - could we maybe get the old large commented one in the tarball instead?

Also it looks to me like grub might be broken, at least it doesn't install the stage1 files in /boot but if that's an issue with the new 2004.0 setup or just a broken ebuild I dunno.

----------

## fatez

 *fatez wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I've tried http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu/experimental/x86/livecd/gentoo-2004.0-x86-20040128.iso but it doesn't recognize raid controller IT8212F 
> 
> And for the silraid (sata raid) controller, it recognize only the single hd.
> ...

 

UP plz

----------

## rjpa

Any idea when new GRP's will be available now that KDE 3.2 has been released?

/rjpa

----------

## Corp.Nobbs

Just thought I'd post my experiences up, trying the new stuff on a Sony Vaio PCG-GR214MP laptop.

I used the new LiveCD 20040128. The 2.6 kernel failed to boot but I think other people have already commented on this. 2.4 worked OK.

FS layout as follows:

/boot = ext3

/ = reiserfs

Used stage1-x86-2004-0128 and bootstrapped + emerge system, all OK supported by distcc  using T-Bird + P2.

Now here's the interesting bit.  I compiled 2.6.2-rc2-love4 (using genkernel) no problems, finished the last bits of configuration, and umounted all fs's and rebooted. The kernel starts to boot then come to stage 6 and immediately reboots.. Looking through the forums the only indication seems to be that I compiled the kernel for something other than the P3 that it is.. OK, I try re-compiling the kernel again (although only P3 was selected anyway). Same result..

OK, -love may be a problem, so I emerge develpment-sources and get 2.6.1. Same results again..

Hmm, I try fsck on / and it yeilds problems that only --rebuild-tree can fix, so I do this, it appears to fix stuff, but then I find that the whole filesystem is now mangled up and dumped in lost&found.

Well, I am using a spare IBM harddrive, so I run the advanced diagnostics (IBM HD Utils) which it passes. I also decide to run a low-level format on the drive incase of surface errors..

Now I try again from scratch, doing the same as before (I end up using a different mirror this time so stage1 is fine & md5sum check aswell). Anyway, in the end the same happens again. Keeps rebooting and finds a corrupt /.

Bigger Hmmm. So maybe the livecd is duff. I have successfully build Gentoo at least 5 time before using  Livecd1.4. So I try this instead (still using the same stage1 version), but no same again.

The only last idea I had was that I was using reiser and something is blowing it up (even though all other sytems I've done use reiser). So I thought of using ext3 on / aswell, but at the moment I've lost 3 days, so I'm gonna take a breather (perhaps wait for the next stage release). Anyone with any ideas? I've left the fs on / mullered so I can't gather any sort of debug stuff (unless I start again), but there where no indications of problems even when I made the fs's in the first place or during the build process  :Confused: 

PS: CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

as suggested here:http://www.freehackers.org/gentoo/gccflags/flag_gcc3.html

----------

## taskara

using latest livecd build available (28th) it seems that if using Linux Software Raid you need to 

```
raidstop /dev/mdx
```

 for each raid device, or when you reboot it can't start the array.

this may need to be added to the new documentation, and perhaps the linux software raid howto in the docs and tips section

also had one other thing....

oh yeah - I bootstrapped with 

```
scripts/bootstrap.26
```

which I assume shoudl build the system with 2.6 linux kernel headers, however after fixing the raid problem and running 

```
emerge rsync && emerge -Up world
```

it wants to upgrade the linux headers from 2.4.21 to 2.4.22!

I see no 2.6 linux headers emerged at all..

not sure what to do there - either the build didn't build with 2.6 headers at all, and the system's actually been built with 2.4.21, or  something's wrong with portage.

not sure if I should update it or force emerge of 2.6 headers.

thoughts?

cheers

----------

## beejay

bootstrap-2.6.sh is used if you USE="nptl" with kernel-2.6. Why? When doing bootstrap, no 2.6-headers are in the system. bootstrap.sh will fail, while bootstrap-2.6.sh will take care of that and handle the situation.

----------

## mahir

erm

this is what i can see on my zilla:::

 gentoo-2004.0-x86-20040121.iso                   22-Jan-2004 08:10   120M  

 gentoo-2004.0-x86-20040121.iso.md5               22-Jan-2004 08:10     1k  

 gentoo-2004.0-x86-20040123.iso                   23-Jan-2004 15:41  59.9M  

 gentoo-2004.0-x86-20040123.iso.md5               23-Jan-2004 15:40     1k  

 gentoo-2004.0-x86-20040128.iso                   29-Jan-2004 10:11  63.7M  

 gentoo-2004.0-x86-20040128.iso.md5               29-Jan-2004 10:11     1k  

 gentoo-selinux-2004.0-i686-20040125.iso          25-Jan-2004 21:41   107M  

 gentoo-selinux-2004.0-i686-20040125.iso.md5      25-Jan-2004 21:41     1k  

 livecd-2.4.20-kde-gnome-distcc-07-15-2003.iso    15-Jul-2003 20:20   438M  

 livecd-2.4.20-kde-gnome-distcc-07-15-2003.md5sum 15-Jul-2003 20:15     1k  

 livecd-2.4.21-kde-gnome-distcc-07-15-2003.iso    15-Jul-2003 20:19   437M  

 livecd-2.4.21-kde-gnome-distcc-07-15-2003.md5sum 15-Jul-2003 20:19     1k  

 livecd-2.6_10-23-2003.iso                        24-Oct-2003 20:11  71.3M  

 livecd-2.6_11-05-2003.iso                        05-Nov-2003 03:40  73.0M  

 livecd-2.6_11-13-2003.iso                        13-Nov-2003 16:10  79.5M  

 livecd-2.6_11-20-2003.iso                        20-Nov-2003 12:40  75.6M  

 livecd-2.6_11-29-2003.iso                        29-Nov-2003 09:40  75.2M  

 livecd-basic-x86-2003011400.iso                  23-Feb-2003 01:31  41.4M  

which one do i download? for stage 3 live cd???

i have to use stage 3, because i am using the linaxant driver for my wireless card so i cant help but use a stage 3..

how do i do it..?

----------

## beejay

```
gentoo-2004.0-x86-20040128.iso 29-Jan-2004 10:11 63.7M

gentoo-2004.0-x86-20040128.iso.md5 29-Jan-2004 10:11 1k 
```

Stages are not included on these test-images. You have to download them seperately.

----------

## Corp.Nobbs

Part 2 of my install diary..

OK, I think I may be onto something. Today I repeated the same steps as previously, but this time made root ext3 rather than reiser. I completed the build, rebooted with breath held. It booted..

Harrah, I thought, but I forgot to switch on bootsplash, so I edited, my grub.conf and booted again.. Doh.. got to stage 6 and it auto-rebooted. Same old problem again.. However, I noticed it complained about trying to unmount /tmp/initrd something or other.

Well, because I wanted to get bootsplash included, I have been using genkernel (3.0.1_beta9), so I edited the boot setup from the grub splash to not load initrd and not have that stupid root=/dev/ram0 business, and it booted normally..

Is anyone else using genkernel without issues? Could there be a problem with it creating initrd files?

PS> I don't know the problems with reiser were. I can only guess that when it auto-rebooted, it had / mounted and screwed the fs, but  I would have thought reiser should have coped with that OK.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## alan.hughes

Tried the 20040128 LiveCD on my dual PIII system tonight. A couple of problems:

1. dhcp does not work using the experimental (2.6) kernel. This is bad.

2. LVM does not work for either 2.4 or 2.6 kernels (looking for Device Mapper entries in /dev). This is a lot worse if you have an LVM-based setup.

Bug reports have been submitted.

----------

## njlg

I do not want to be a noob, but do I just follow the normal install instructions? 

(There is no install instructions on the disc, correct?)

----------

## beejay

Hi folks,

just a quick report about the x86-release (new livecd and stages - datestamp 20040204 - will hit the mirrors soon). See the lists below.

Stages :

>> Stages now contain a populated /dev (thanks to zhen, brad_mssw and  azarah for their fixes on baselayout  :Smile:  )

CD:

>> livecd now reboots/halts perfectly (thanks brad_mssw   and azarah for working on that)

>> pcmcia-cs now included on livecd, but doesn't work   (rc-script says: "module ds not found") (thank you   latexer for making the ebuild work with module-init-tools)

>> linux-wlan-ng included on livecd (thank you   latexer for making the ebuild work with module-init-tools)

>> vim on livecd

>> dokeymap doesn't work

>> experimental kernel (2.6.1) left off CD for now since it causes too  many problems 

Regards  

  beejay

----------

## h.u.n.t.e.r

we'll have to beg for one with 2.6.x?

----------

## beejay

 *h.u.n.t.e.r wrote:*   

> we'll have to beg for one with 2.6.x?

 

The problem is that there are still too many applications that aren't 2.6-aware yet. With a chance of ~70% a 2.6-kernel will be put on the cd. We left if off now to make sure that the 2.4-kernel works properly. It doesn't make sense to put a kernel on the cd that doesn't work  :Smile: 

----------

## h.u.n.t.e.r

well I'm sure if I beg you; you will put one online for me with reiser4 support (when stable)

sure you will   :Laughing: 

----------

## taskara

 *beejay wrote:*   

> bootstrap-2.6.sh is used if you USE="nptl" with kernel-2.6. Why? When doing bootstrap, no 2.6-headers are in the system. bootstrap.sh will fail, while bootstrap-2.6.sh will take care of that and handle the situation.

 

ahh ok.. so I should have build the bootstrap.26 with nptl in my use flags?

would that then have used 2.6 headers?

so does this mean it actually still build with 2.4 headers? and if so I assume it is safe to update to the later version with emerge -U world?

ta

----------

## taskara

oh, and "experimental" was the only way I coudl see my intel sata drives and external usb harddrive. please don't take them away from me  :Wink: 

if u do I'll just use 28th Jan iso, but try newer stages..

----------

## mlaccetti

Okay, using the 2004-01-28 live CD and stage 1...

And it worked!  Once I found out that I had to mount /dev, of course.  Aside from that, no major issues.

It's up, it's running, it's fast, and I'm happy.

System specs:

dual Athlon MP

1GB DDR (kernel has himem enabled)

GeForce 2 MX

RAID enabled

SB Live!

I'll edit and post the compiler flags that I used.

----------

## OneOfMany

On the 1.4 LiveCD you could switch consoles during installation and it automagically logged in as root.  Now I have to do that manually (set the root password and enter credentials) on other terminal windows (alt-F2).  Is this expected?

----------

## taskara

 *OneOfMany wrote:*   

> On the 1.4 LiveCD you could switch consoles during installation and it automagically logged in as root.  Now I have to do that manually (set the root password and enter credentials) on other terminal windows (alt-F2).  Is this expected?

 

I think so as a security issue, don't forget to change root password to something you know first!  :Wink: 

----------

## darkcoder

The new LiveCDs from 20040204 have scsi device autodetection or not?   Previous test CDs lack it and Gentoo 1.4 CD freeze on my Dell Server when autodetecting old_aic7xxx or something like that.   Currently I´m installing a stage3-20040204 with a Knoppix CD due to the scsi problem with gentoo cds.

----------

## darkcoder

And beejay, other thing.  I agree with 2.6 kernel.  One example of a program that do not work with it is the omnibook kernel module to handle the Hp Pavilion/Omnibook media keys.  Even the last one found on the project home page do not work well.

But why not switch to gcc 3.3 (or 3.3.1).  Haven´t seen a long time ago a package that do not compile on any of them.   And some packages currently replace Pentium4 optimization with Pentium3 if you have gcc 3.2.x like Xfree.

If there is still a package with problems, look at patches from other distros that have that compiler (Fedora, Mandrake, SuSE)

Also like I posted before, would be nice (specially for MARKETING) an upgraded 2.4.24 kernel 

Bigger numbers always look better on paper.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## darkcoder

Also, no flame here, but do not rush developers.  At least I don´t want another Mandrake style buggy distro.

Better late and solid than early and buggy.

----------

## Noxerus

Hello all,

I'm installing Gentoo using the new livecd from the 4th of February, and meanwhile all goes well (just got to compiling the kernel).

But, I did notice a few minor errors which should be ironed out:

First, when I ran mirrorselect, it complained that it can't find portageq (obviously, as it is only included with the newer version of portage - shouldn't it be already on the cd?).

Second, when I emerged the gentoo-dev-sources, it told me after it finished that "/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 56: [: too many arguments".

I saw a few other errors too along the way, but forgot to write them down  :Sad: 

P.S

Should I submit these two in bugzilla, or is it enough in this case just to let the developers know through this thread?

Daniel

----------

## alan.hughes

Just tried out the 20040204 LiveCD, it still cannoy activate my LVM vg's (vgscan OK, vgchange fails because the kernel dones not support Device Mapper).

----------

## ANTRat

 *Noxerus wrote:*   

> Second, when I emerged the gentoo-dev-sources, it told me after it finished that "/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 56: [: too many arguments".
> 
> 

 

i got the same problem when i emerged my gentoo-dev-sources from the previous livecd, but thats probablly off topic

----------

## darkcoder

the ebuild.sh error is not a 20040204 stage image bug, but a portage-2.0.50-pre22 one.  I'm reinstalling my laptop from previous 1.4 CD (do not have the new Test stages or iso on hand) and after emerging the latest portage got the same message.

----------

## beejay

 *ANTRat wrote:*   

>  *Noxerus wrote:*   Second, when I emerged the gentoo-dev-sources, it told me after it finished that "/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 56: [: too many arguments".
> 
>  
> 
> i got the same problem when i emerged my gentoo-dev-sources from the previous livecd, but thats probablly off topic

 

These Problems originate from the ebuild - that happens if you quote improperly in an ebuild  :Wink: 

----------

## Genone

 *beejay wrote:*   

>  *ANTRat wrote:*    *Noxerus wrote:*   Second, when I emerged the gentoo-dev-sources, it told me after it finished that "/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 56: [: too many arguments".
> 
>  
> 
> i got the same problem when i emerged my gentoo-dev-sources from the previous livecd, but thats probablly off topic 
> ...

 

Or an eclass   :Wink: 

----------

## taskara

any livecd that supports via sata?

trying to help a new guy and 28th feb experimental cd doesn't seem to  :Confused: 

pleeeease?  :Wink:  ta

EDIT: opps  :Confused:  looks like the experimental cd DOES support it, but as /dev/hde, not /dev/sd as I was expecting..

----------

## raid517

 *beejay wrote:*   

>  *h.u.n.t.e.r wrote:*   we'll have to beg for one with 2.6.x? 
> 
> The problem is that there are still too many applications that aren't 2.6-aware yet. With a chance of ~70% a 2.6-kernel will be put on the CD. We left if off now to make sure that the 2.4-kernel works properly. It doesn't make sense to put a kernel on the CD that doesn't work 

 

This is true. If you use 2.6, you know you will simply have to live with a whole bunch of failed ebuilds. I think you are talking about an 18 month minimum before everyone really begins to catch up - and even then it might not be so easy to persuade everyone about the need to move on.

I guess you just have to live with the way things are done in the Linux world. Barring any large scale publicity campaign to get developers to make their apps 2.6x aware, it may take as long as the next major kernel release before everyone is up to speed on this one.

In any case I was hoping that the next major Gentoo Live CD would be a Knoppix type release, so that at least I don't have to have any my machines taken out of production in order to install it.

Oh well...

GJLast edited by raid517 on Mon Feb 09, 2004 8:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## buckoven

hi there!

i installed gentoo via live-cd of 2004-02-04 on a shuttle barebone SN41G2

i chose bootstrap-2.6.sh when installing from stage one, 

now the system is built and afaik everything is fine. 

bye,

buckoven

----------

## raid517

Yeah, it's just the odd annoying - occasionally quite crucial thing that doesn't compile. That is what we are talking about. Some people seem to have it worse than others.

How you get round it I don't know - because developers won't develop for 2.6x until it it is widely adopted - but it won't be widely adopted until software can be compiled correctly with it - so once again there will be a temptation not to adopt it.

It seems to me that at some point down the line someone is going to have to decide to make a clean break and go for wide scale adoption no matter what. Maybe that will involve cataloging what does work - and leaving out or replacing what doesn't. But ultimately that is the only way we will move forward.

GJ

----------

## h.u.n.t.e.r

So sad... so pessimistic...

----------

## darkcoder

Tried gentoo-x86-20040206.iso with some results:

1. At least for me, when booting with the standard gentoo option, the kernel do not load the modules.  Neither automatically nor manually (modules load fine with experimental option)

2. net-setup was missing.   

3. no scsi device detection yet   :Crying or Very sad:   which reduce my test machines from 3 to 1. 

4. using a stage1-x86-20040204, dunno if caused by experimental kernel (due to #1) or the nptl flag option I have in make.conf the bootstrap.sh stop on glibc with this message:

```
sys-libs/glibc-2.3.2-r9

* Checking for sufficient version kernel headers ... no

Could not find a kernel source tree or headers with version 2.6.0 or later.  Please correct this and try again.

```

After emerging my kernel, system.  It failed emerging xfsprogs and jfsutils.

Will be submiting those bugs during the day/night.  

These I do not consider them bugs, but would be nicely if adopted:

1. Live CD frame-buffer failed if no 1024x768 display is available.  Since the splash included on the CD init include resolutions from 800x600 to 1600x1200 would be nice if when the system fail to display the default 1024 res, it drawback to a more conservative 800 resolution, or better yet, probe them before showing any logo and boot with the one most appropiate to the hardware (ie. 1600x1200 if hardware allows to).

2. AFAIK glis installer is working, and would be nice to include it as an alternative (can ask at boot if use installer or command line for experts).  That would help bring more users (including dumb ones   :Laughing:  ) to gentoo.

3. ufed is a great utility than can be used by people that bootstrap from either stage1 or stage2  and should be included on the stages by default.

Already submited to bugs.gentoo, appear as fix, but still not found anywhere (LiveCD 1.4, 2004.0 CD's, stages, etc).

But for the record, my new system is running without problems.  Thankx guys for the good work.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## taskara

lots of good packages released lately..

gcc 3.3.2-r5 has gone stable in portage - so hopefully 2004.0 will use this gcc version.

reiserfs 3.6.12 is out, samba 3.02, k3b 11.02, kopete 0.75, openoffice 1.1.1b, lynx 2.8.5, and of course qt-x11-free 3.3.0 and kde 3.2..

I would like to option to build a system with 2.6 headers and I'd also like a 2.6 kernel on the livecd, so that my linux software raid intel sata drives array and external usb hdd are detected correctly (as scsi disks and without slow, segfaulting and corrupting data)

so far only experimental kernel 28th Feb livecd works correctly.

cheers

----------

## Trejkaz

I mentioned in another thread, that the 2004.0 LiveCD hangs for me on startup while detecting devices.  The 2.6 LiveCD from November seemed to have no issue... my hardware might be too new but it certainly doesn't feel that new.  :Wink: 

Otherwise, I used the 2004.0 stage1 and bootstrapped all the way up, doing a USE="nptl" install of glibc because I'm a nut.

So far so good, getting an issue on boot with /dev/console not being found but I suspect it might be something mundane like devfsd not having been installed or something.

----------

## HuangBo

I've been waiting for 1 and a half month for 2004 livecd with grp, but it seems i have to wait longer than that.....

Well, my cpu is Pentium3. So I wonder if the developers can at least put some stage3-pentium3 on the ftp so I can download. I don't want stage3-x86...

Some ideas, I don't know if it makes sense:

1. provide several edition of make.conf as "make.conf.conservative", "make.conf.pioneer", "make.conf.insane", "make.conf.notebook"; or list in the make.conf the options for that.

2. If u have time, try to provide some utils for configuring USE or CFLAGS with menuconfig-like interface. (1 and 2 is similar, but 2 seems more flexible and user-friendly)

3. language selection USE flag, as USE="Chinese", or "Japanese", "French" or so. This is critical for Non-English users. I don't know if a simple USE="cjk" work for us.

Seems I'm too lazy...  :Smile: 

My dream: (A lazy lazy boy's dream of installing gentoo)

Boot my computer with Gentoo200X livecd...

Starting GUI Installation...

Choose or Optimize installing options, such as my hardware, language, my taste (insane? normal?..etc), the packages I want to install...

Press the button "Compile NOW!" with my mouse and ...

Work, sleep, date, or .....

When I'm back, (maybe 1 or 2 days? ...) I find my computer automatically halted, and I press the power button, and ...

Enjoy my fleshly installed Gentoo.

Maybe I'm a WEIRD user, who

1) don't want to use pirate software... and don't want to pay for them.

2) just want a stable pc that works

3) want it works as fast as possible, so I have to compile, optimise the kernel, etc...

4) Lazy & Buzy

So I imagined a "windoz-like" install method....

Good day.

yours. Huang Bo

02/11/2004

----------

## HuangBo

I think gentoo and other linux distributions are the same except:

You can tweak the options for a faster perfomance.

and

You have to compile.

Other aspects are the same.

So maybe you can consider release some "Fool-User" edition for guys like me.

Thanks in advance. 

Yours H.B.

----------

## taskara

 *HuangBo wrote:*   

> I think gentoo and other linux distributions are the same except:
> 
> You can tweak the options for a faster perfomance.
> 
> and
> ...

 

ni shuo shi bu dui de!

Gentoo has other advantages such as bsd style init scripts, and of course the portage tree, lsb support, it's fully customisable, unlike 99% of other distros out there so you don't need a million unwanted packages and libraries, and of course it has "bleeding edge" applications so you don't have to wait months and months for the latest package versions.

gentoo is nothing like other linux distributions  :Wink: 

----------

## HuangBo

 *taskara wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ni shuo shi bu dui de!
> 
> Gentoo has other advantages such as bsd style init scripts, and of course the portage tree, lsb support, it's fully customisable, unlike 99% of other distros out there so you don't need a million unwanted packages and libraries, and of course it has "bleeding edge" applications so you don't have to wait months and months for the latest package versions.
> ...

 

That's from a developer's or computer fan's view.

For me:

1. bsd style init scripts: I don't know how it works different.

2. portage tree: well, I appreciate it, but I just enjoy it as a "Program Installer", no more than that. Thanks for the convenience.

3. lsb support: I don't know what it is... But I guess it must be something fine.

4. fully customisable: I agree. And I just need what I need. I don't want server stuff. I don't want some insane compile options. I don't want some **% better performance. I just want something stable and better than windoz.

5. packages & libraries: I don't care. They work fine. That's the developer's job not to put gabbages into my system. I just leave the annoyance to them. Thanks again.

6. Bleeding edge applications: I'll try some. I'll explain more later. What I really want is get my Notebook work. All the hardware. Mine is Sony SRX-55C, some SRX-** series. And now I have found out all the kernel options. So I decided to switch to Gentoo and throw my Windoz into trash bin.

Then bleeding edge applications, some idea:

Is there any way to install an isolated new program into a temporary place, such as "/try". And if anything fails, I can just delete the contents in "/try", and everything just come back to normal?

I don't want a program messed up with other healthy programs, and uninstalling it makes me suffer. (In windoz, I install every program once, test them, decide which to use, then make a clean setup, then install just what I tested)

Further, I suggest there be some options in emerge, as:

emerge --try some-program. Then it does the job I mentioned.

and if I don't like it:

emerge --badtry some-program. Then it disappeared automatically;

or if I like it, it is fine:

emerge --goodtry some-program. Then it properly installed as we do:

emerge some-program at the beginning.

So, another lazy dream.....

Yours. Huang Bo

02/11/2004

----------

## Trejkaz

Just wondering... what's wrong with "emerge unemerge some-program"?  I guess all the dependencies hang around, maybe that's the problem.

----------

## HuangBo

I hate M$ very much

I want to use Gentoo very much

I can install and use it, although I have to try several times, solve a lot of problems, get to know several configure files, and pay a lot of time.

And what i'm suggesting is for a general user as me, who (100)

1) programming experience (30)

2) spare time (20)

3) keen (100)

4) work (80) play (20) program, server... (0)

5) computer skill (General) (70)

6) patience (100): So I've failed and re-tried many many times to get linux working, but, as indicated in 1-5, that's not what i need.

So don't don't DON'T make Gentoo a GAME. It's an OS! Don't PLAY it, WORK with it.

If so many things I have to think about, and if every time I boot my computer to solve this, to solve that, to try this, try that, HOW can I work?

I'm not a student of Computer Science. If i were, I'll be very very very very happy to have a system full of mysteries.

I'm a student of LAW, who have to write an essay every week (maybe more). AND what's critical: I don't want windoz. I just simply HATE it. So my point is:

Anyone who work on Gentoo, don't don't loose users in my class. Try to win some! Get things more convenient. Then you'll make it. 

For me, I found my computer running Gentoo boot  faster (obviously, considerably) than windows and other distrios of linux.

Keep going, guys. You have done so well. Now it's time to think more (for the USER // Not PLAYER, or PROGRAMMER)

Yours. Huang Bo

02/11/2004

----------

## xorader

 *taskara wrote:*   

> I would like to option to build a system with 2.6 headers and I'd also like a 2.6 kernel on the livecd, so that my linux software raid intel sata drives array and external usb hdd are detected correctly (as scsi disks and without slow, segfaulting and corrupting data)
> 
> so far only experimental kernel 28th Feb livecd works correctly.
> 
> 

 

i'm fully agree with it ! i like gentoo-2004.0-x86-20040128.iso, 

not gentoo-2004.0-x86-20040204.iso

(my intel ich5 Seagate SATA freeze on 2.4.24-xfs-r0  :Sad:  )

----------

## Snappi

wouldn't work on my laptop. I get the option screen. but than it turns black.

----------

## taskara

 *Snappi wrote:*   

> wouldn't work on my laptop. I get the option screen. but than it turns black.

 

try options like "acpi=off", or "noapic"

----------

## darkcoder

 *HuangBo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> That's from a developer's or computer fan's view.
> 
> For me:
> ...

 

Sounds like a user from the MS World.  Well if you prefer the easier Windows XP installation, but pain in the ass activation mechanism they use ( just ask any technician or ISP employee about how it sucks) then it's a free world and you can go that way.   :Laughing: 

While there are a lot of things that can be improved on Linux (as also on Windows and Macs)  this is a work that must be done joning effors.  Things that need to improve on Linux overal:

1.  Centralized DE Widgets styles and selection.  Example, basic widget styles like Plastik, Keramik, Nuvola, Ximian, available for all DE's and a change in one of them would apply a consistent look on others.  Advantage:  No more Keramik KDE with basic Gnome GUI Gimp or X-Chat.

2. Different projects that share same goals should join forces.  That would make a more standard, streamline (not bloated) installation that will take less HD space.  Advantage: Not having both xine and mplayer because your video player use xine as backend, and your browser play movies better with mplayer-plugin.

3. An standard intallation mecanism (preferable with GUI) for software that do not come as part of a distribution.  All distribution comes with their package managent and that part should not be touched because each one was desgined according to their needs, but all will agree that manually unpacking a source, compiling it (specially for distros that do not install compilers as default) and installing is a task too difficult for John Doe.  But do not loose sleep thinking on that since average John (MS User) Doe do not know even which Windows are using, or are physically able to follow a simple Next button.  But they are not dumb, or stupid, just do not pay attention to details.   :Laughing: 

4. Hardware support, but this depends on mighty companies to port them early.

What directly affect gentoo and its developers can do something about it is:

1. Alternate installation (glis???? where are you?)

2. bootstrap resuming.  Better to compile your last bootstrap package alone after fixing the problem instead of recompiling all the stuff again.

3. Autodetection of nptl flag and installation of development headers prior to the compilation of glibc on the bootstrap.  Developers said 2.6.x is not supported right now, but they should  support it sooner or later, so whiy not begin right now   :Wink: 

4. ufed as part of the stages to facilitate our optimizing needs

5. bring back the old LiveCD1.4 logo... better than the current one, and more professional IMHO.

6. SCSI support on 2004.0 isos.  :Mad: 

----------

## Trejkaz

 *darkcoder wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1.  Centralized DE Widgets styles and selection.  Example, basic widget styles like Plastik, Keramik, Nuvola, Ximian, available for all DE's and a change in one of them would apply a consistent look on others.  Advantage:  No more Keramik KDE with basic Gnome GUI Gimp or X-Chat.
> 
> 

 

Man, that would rule.  Attemps which use the Qt style API to draw Gtk are one step in the right direction, at least.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. Different projects that share same goals should join forces.  That would make a more standard, streamline (not bloated) installation that will take less HD space.  Advantage: Not having both xine and mplayer because your video player use xine as backend, and your browser play movies better with mplayer-plugin.
> 
> 

 

It would be okay if just the codecs were shared.  The actual space any given media player takes up would be pretty minimal without the codecs... you would pretty much end up with a GUI.  What you would need to do this is mplayer and xine to agree on an API for their codecs, so they can share them.  The best advantage would be beyond disk space, it would be that if you have a codec installed, you know it's the best one and not the crackly sound one which seems to be in mplayer.  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. An standard intallation mecanism (preferable with GUI) for software that do not come as part of a distribution.  All distribution comes with their package managent and that part should not be touched because each one was desgined according to their needs, but all will agree that manually unpacking a source, compiling it (specially for distros that do not install compilers as default) and installing is a task too difficult for John Doe.  But do not loose sleep thinking on that since average John (MS User) Doe do not know even which Windows are using, or are physically able to follow a simple Next button.  But they are not dumb, or stupid, just do not pay attention to details.  
> 
> 

 

Now in theory, it would be trivial to convert a standardish ./configure && make && make install package into an ebuild, right?

Maybe portage one day will know how to deal with this, and will install this sort of package where it belongs (/usr/local) and record its existence in /var/db/pkg and so forth.  That would be great.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 4. Hardware support, but this depends on mighty companies to port them early.
> 
> 

 

Or for them to write for Linux first.  You must admit that's the best option, even if the most unlikely.  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. Alternate installation (glis???? where are you?)
> 
> 

 

GLIS may well have solved my last major install problem, which as far as I can tell was doing a step in the wrong order.  As for where it is, either the last GWN or the one before it mentioned a developer who joined the "installer" project.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. bootstrap resuming.  Better to compile your last bootstrap package alone after fixing the problem instead of recompiling all the stuff again.
> 
> 

 

Well... bootstrap time is nothing compared to 'emerge system' time.  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 4. ufed as part of the stages to facilitate our optimizing needs
> 
> 

 

I would kill for that to be available after bootstrap.  Otherwise it's "emerge -pv system" and scour every package to check that the flags are right... yuck.  Then again there aren't many which matter during emerge system, I guess.  At least, not for me.

----------

## NicholasDWolfwood

Hrm.

Install went fine, albeit I had to use stage3 because my CFlags at the time didn't work with each other, and in turn bootstrap crapped out, but I didn't know it was cflags. Something strange is happening though...I merged XFree (as root) and as root, I tried st<tab>. startx didn't show up. Neither did fglrxconfig or xf86config. I'ma try remerging them tomorrow night and see what happens.

----------

## darkcoder

Other thing, trivial and easy fixed.  My cd at first was not mounted (I use supermount, but have commented autofs entries just in case), when I look in detailed the /mnt/cdrom folder was missing.  I just create it  and presto.

Other thing, do not know if it is for the flags I use, but I also note that some packages that are supposed to add an entry do not do that, only packages AFAIK that give me that problem were alsa-utils, and fam.  Fam gives me compiler error, and I use a propposed ebuild available on bugs.gentoo.org and I commented there the problem with /etc/init.d/famd file that was not created.

----------

## darkcoder

Sorry for lack of info.  The problem was with some packages that add an init script to /etc/init.d.

The two packages that gave me problem were fam and alsa-utils.  All others like hdparm, vixie-cron, syslog-ng perform as spected.

----------

## darkcoder

 *Trejkaz wrote:*   

> It would be okay if just the codecs were shared.  The actual space any given media player takes up would be pretty minimal without the codecs... you would pretty much end up with a GUI.  What you would need to do this is mplayer and xine to agree on an API for their codecs, so they can share them.  The best advantage would be beyond disk space, it would be that if you have a codec installed, you know it's the best one and not the crackly sound one which seems to be in mplayer. 

 

That' s even better.   And getting a better plugin will enhance all programs at the same time.  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  Now in theory, it would be trivial to convert a standardish ./configure && make && make install package into an ebuild, right?
> 
> 

 

It would be trivial, but I can tell you about my previous Windows programming experience that many Install creation programs like IS-tool, Install Shield, Install Master work with some kind of script, and build a generic GUI Interface on Top of it.  While is nice if some day (version 4??) of portage install software from sources and add it to the tree like one from ebuild would be excellent for us, but I mean of a standard way of software distribution on Linux that will install easily with most major distros (of course us included), like the installers usually used on Wimpy software.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Well... bootstrap time is nothing compared to 'emerge system' time. 
> 
> 

 

nothing compared, but anyway its better to skip a gcc compile if it was done previously.   :Wink: 

----------

## Trejkaz

 *darkcoder wrote:*   

> It would be trivial, but I can tell you about my previous Windows programming experience that many Install creation programs like IS-tool, Install Shield, Install Master work with some kind of script, and build a generic GUI Interface on Top of it.  While is nice if some day (version 4??) of portage install software from sources and add it to the tree like one from ebuild would be excellent for us, but I mean of a standard way of software distribution on Linux that will install easily with most major distros (of course us included), like the installers usually used on Wimpy software.

 

Well... if every distro did use a standard layout, then it would be possible to just use ./configure && make && make install on most packages, and you could add a configure script to fill the void for packages where it doesn't work.

But the layout is the issue.  Looking at something like Java which should be relatively easy to agree on, I've seen people put JAR files in /opt, /usr/share, /usr/lib/java, or any variant of it.  Gentoo uses /usr/share/<packagename>/lib/<jarfile>.jar, which makes a lot of sense since JAR files aren't platform dependent and thus don't belong in lib.  But turning other distros to this mode of thinking would be impossible.

You could theoretically just set things up so every distro knew how to compile and correctly install autoconf-style packages for their own layout, and that would in fact be fine.  You would most need the version of the installer script on each distro to manage what prefixes to set when the configure occurs.

And then of course all you need is a GUI which figures out which distro is running and calls the appropriate script, assuming of course the script is different on every distro.

A common way to figure out which distro you are on would be brilliant for this.  One way to do this is to force every single distro to create something like an /etc/distro-metadata file with all the info in it.  Another way would be something like 'uname' which returns the distro name or layout information instead of the kernel information.  Then you would need to convince every distro to include this program as a matter of life or death.  The only way I see this happening is if it become a compulsory requirement for something like GCC to work.  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> nothing compared, but anyway its better to skip a gcc compile if it was done previously.  

 

Yeah, and besides, the gcc ebuild actually strips out the majority of the CFLAGS which are set, so there doesn't seem to be much optimisation gain available there.  Of course... glibc is a lot bigger than gcc, and maybe they would help in that.  Who knows...

----------

## mlaccetti

Another success story!

Used the 2004-02-04 live CD and stage 1.

Everything is compiled and running.  Using Mozilla Firefox on my Dell Inspiron 600m, while listening to some music via XMMS.  Just need to figure out how to get the ACPI stuff for the lid to work, and the mute/volume buttons to work, and it'll be golden.

Very happy with how it turned out.  And was nice that /dev came with the stage this time (didn't with the 01-28, which I used to install on my DP server).

One thing that I've come to realize:  emerging gnome is a very long process.  Eek.

----------

## deadMofo

Installing from the 02/04 LiveCD and stage1:

When I extracted the stage1 tarball, and chrooted into the new environment, i found that dhcpcd was missing from /sbin.  I don't recall having this problem when I used the previous LiveCD/stage1 (release 01/28 if i remember correctly...)  Anyway, I copied dhcpcd from the LiveCD and I'm currently doing my first emerge sync on this installation... wish me luck.

----------

## Kasati

Hi,

I'm going to set up the latest exp. version on my ASUS L3500D now, probably thats useful. Will be used as a production system.

Kasati

----------

## Remillard

A few questions about this if someone has the time:

1)  In the "Installation Problems" forum, it seems the conventional wisdom is that the 2.6 kernel is the thing to put on.  However I was reading through this forum, and it seems like there is a great deal of concern that a huge amount of apps do not know about 2.6, do not use 2.6, and will bork on 2.6.  Is the IP's conventional wisdom basically "excitable installer's" syndrome, and the wiser course is to stick with 2.4.x for now?  Or is 2.6 modifications happening quite quickly for the ebuilds and apps?

2)  Is it possible to use the Gentoo 1.4 LiveCd just for booting, and then download, then just pull the 20040204 stage 1 tarball and cruise along?  (or alternatively a Knoppix LiveCD, for groovy amusements while emerging  :Smile: ).

I think that's about it.  I'm willing to give the 2004 stage 1 a shot tomorrow night assuming my new memory stick is happy.

Regards,

Remillard

----------

## taskara

 *Remillard wrote:*   

> A few questions about this if someone has the time:
> 
> 1)  In the "Installation Problems" forum, it seems the conventional wisdom is that the 2.6 kernel is the thing to put on.  However I was reading through this forum, and it seems like there is a great deal of concern that a huge amount of apps do not know about 2.6, do not use 2.6, and will bork on 2.6.  Is the IP's conventional wisdom basically "excitable installer's" syndrome, and the wiser course is to stick with 2.4.x for now?  Or is 2.6 modifications happening quite quickly for the ebuilds and apps?
> 
> 2)  Is it possible to use the Gentoo 1.4 LiveCd just for booting, and then download, then just pull the 20040204 stage 1 tarball and cruise along?  (or alternatively a Knoppix LiveCD, for groovy amusements while emerging ).
> ...

 

yes, 2.6 will break a number of packages, but only if you mean using 2.6 headers - having a 2.6 kernel will not break any packages (just perhaps some hardware  :Wink: )

and yes you can boot to whatever media you like and start installing gentoo - so long as it has the required linux commands

----------

## Remillard

 *taskara wrote:*   

>  *Remillard wrote:*   A few questions about this if someone has the time:
> 
> 1)  In the "Installation Problems" forum, it seems the conventional wisdom is that the 2.6 kernel is the thing to put on.  However I was reading through this forum, and it seems like there is a great deal of concern that a huge amount of apps do not know about 2.6, do not use 2.6, and will bork on 2.6.  Is the IP's conventional wisdom basically "excitable installer's" syndrome, and the wiser course is to stick with 2.4.x for now?  Or is 2.6 modifications happening quite quickly for the ebuilds and apps?
> 
> 2)  Is it possible to use the Gentoo 1.4 LiveCd just for booting, and then download, then just pull the 20040204 stage 1 tarball and cruise along?  (or alternatively a Knoppix LiveCD, for groovy amusements while emerging ).
> ...

 

Now this is a distinction I had not heard before.  What is the difference between the 2.6 kernel and the 2.6 headers (I'd assumed they were sort of the same package, you need the headers for the kernel compilation)?  That is to say, how can I assure myself that I get the kernel but not the headers?  Do I need to have a copy of 2.4 headers so that compiles have something stable to compile against?

Perhaps too many questions in a row there, but you get the idea.

Remi

----------

## taskara

gentoo is built with 2.4.x kernel headers.

all systems are built against the headers for your system.

the bootstrap process which builds your initial system uses 2.4 headers. consequently the rest of the packages on your system are also built against the 2.4 headers.

the kernel under gentoo is a different thing - you can have whatever kernel you want.

this is the ebuild for headers:

```
bash-2.05b$ sudo emerge -s linux-headers

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : linux-headers ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

 

*  sys-kernel/linux-headers

      Latest version available: 2.4.21

      Latest version installed: 2.4.19-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 27,864 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.kernel.org/ http://www.gentoo.org/

      Description: Linux 2.4.21 headers from kernel.org
```

people need to make sure their applications compile against 2.6 headers.. and as 2.6 is quite new, atm not all packages do.

so it is recommended (and it is teh default) that you emerge 2.4 headers for your system.

you can still have a 2.6 kernel, or whatever version you like.

you can emerge a system with 2.6 headers if you run bootstrap-2.6.sh and add nptl to your use flags, with 2.6 kernel.

----------

## Hackeron

the 2.4 kernel won't load PCMCIA, and the 2.6 loads PCMCIA when you modprobe manually but my prism2 wireless card cannot be configured although I loaded all modules and ran /etc/init.d/pcmcia start..

Please fix pcmcia support!

Also, I want to add a folder to the initial ramdisk file that is extracted to root on startup, any ideas how to do that?

EDIT: using: gentoo-2004.0-x86-20040206.iso, going to try an earlier release.

----------

## mudrii

With Kernel 2.6.2 my laptop works OK  with PCMCIA CARDS maybe your chipset is not suportied or I do not know ?

----------

## Hackeron

 *mudrii wrote:*   

> With Kernel 2.6.2 my laptop works OK  with PCMCIA CARDS maybe your chipset is not suportied or I do not know ?

 

yes, I got it working with the 2.4 XFS kernel after many headaches,  had to run for i in $(find /lib/modules/2.4* | grep -i pcmcia); do insmod $i; done

that didn't work, I ran it in a loop for about 5 minutes, the lights came up, then I did the same with grep -i net.. after looping that for 5 minutes, /etc/init.d/pcmcia restart FINALLY detected my NIC

furthermore, my PCMCIA and my wireless work FLAWLESS each time with the stable boot CD, so please review what was broken in the new scripts, and wireless is supported with 2.6 kernel as well, but couldn't get it to run with this unstable boot CD.

----------

## overdozed

when I wanted to emerge rox, I was told that I needet an perl XML::parser after installing it I could proceed without dificulties

----------

## ubik

 *taskara wrote:*   

> gentoo is built with 2.4.x kernel headers.
> 
> all systems are built against the headers for your system.
> 
> the bootstrap process which builds your initial system uses 2.4 headers. consequently the rest of the packages on your system are also built against the 2.4 headers.
> ...

 

Ok, than what would the advantage be building the system with 2.6 kernel headers? And what does nptl flag do? I've seen that it is connected to a threading system, but i do not understand in what way having a system nptl compliant + linux-headers 2.6 would help....

----------

## principito

Ok maybe this is a dumb question and I appologize I haven't read the full thread.

What are the differences AFTER the install. I understand the release note changes but they seem geared towards the actual install. Looking at my /etc/make.profile vs the /usr/portage/profiles/*2004* there doesn't seem much difference.

Is there anything of particular importance to point out?

Thanks

----------

## HuangBo

Well. Well. I can understand. But I really really hate the notion to divide the users as "Windos User" and "Linux user". I'm feeling strongly that I was MISUNDERSTOOD here when I complained a lot and gave suggestions.

Look, I have said that I HATE windows. And I have said that I've tried again and again and again to use linux. I appreciate the developers' job. And I'm very much upset because I can help NOTHING in develop because I don't know (actually I know some, compared with average people around me, I must be outstanding computer-er, because my second major is Computer Science, although I learned little advanced knowledge by this major) much about programming.

So I'm not complaining anything about linux. I'm SUGGESTING a divide in users' group. The developers, and users. Developers must focus on the inherent integrity of linux, make sure they work fine, and build a friendly interface. And users, just use them.

So in my opinion, linux NEVER have been released. Because no (or as little as equation of no) user has ever used it. Linux-alpha is the rc group, and linux-beta is the so-called release. It has never entered the users' world.

BTW, you may think that "emerge ***" is too simple to be complained. I'll say: it is a shit for at least half of the people around the world. Here in china, you know, 1,300,000,000+ people, how many of them know ENGLISH? for 99.99% of them, "EMERGE" is as nonsense as BULLSHIT. But "install.exe" and "next" in chinese with beautiful GUI is a good thing. I think there is pretty more people who don't speak english. I'm not complaining the non-GUI stuffs. I'm just saying, "customers are the gods!"(I hope I spelled right). Has anybody think of that?

So you, the developers, have to do something, if you want to win more people and get linux more common.

I appologize for anything inconvenience in content or grammar.

Happy Valentine's day.

Yours. Huang Bo

02/14/2004

----------

## taskara

I'm not quite sure I follow all you are saying, many people use linux ?

and I love my linux the way it is.

I like emerge.

I don't want a gui.

And if 1.3 billion chinese can't learn "emerge" then there's something wrong there, and it's not Gentoo.

Linux does not have customers.. this is not a product we are trying to sell.

If you like the way we do things, great come onboard and use it for FREE. If you don't, then go write your own programs or find something else to use.

Or perhaps you can start paying the developers and then they might help make things a little "prettier" or whatever it is you're after exactly.

I'd much prefer developers continued improving the base of gentoo than make things prettier.

In my opinion, nothing's more beautiful than  *Quote:*   

> chris@server chris $

   :Very Happy: 

and I don't think anyone has been attacking you for your suggestions at all, if that is what you are conveying.

----------

## nmcsween

After downloading and doing a totaly fresh install I got past bootstrap-2.6.sh fine with -O3 in my cflags then when i tryed to emerge system i get a error with the first two packages groff and cron

about error 2 so right now i'll try skipping then remergeing them if any others work with stage1-x86-pie-ssp-2004020

----------

## HuangBo

 *taskara wrote:*   

> I'm not quite sure I follow all you are saying, many people use linux ?
> 
> 

 

Compared to windows, nobody use linux here.

 *taskara wrote:*   

> 
> 
> and I love my linux the way it is.
> 
> 

 

I agree. So do I.

 *taskara wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I like emerge.
> 
> 

 

I agree. It makes things pretty faster in a pretty simple way. (compared with ./configure....stuff and manual dependency checking)

 *taskara wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I don't want a gui.
> 
> 

 

I understand. You don't want. But there must be some others want.

 *taskara wrote:*   

> 
> 
> And if 1.3 billion chinese can't learn "emerge" then there's something wrong there, and it's not Gentoo.
> 
> 

 

Well. You must be definetly wrong. At least some kind of discremination.

Those who are clever try to solve problem, not just ignore it.

If you are here in China, someone said: well you ***, then you learn English, learn emerge, or you go away to find other things that are more fit. I think you'll be angry.

I understand English is very popular. But it may be rather difficult for some people. Well, it's not you.

 *taskara wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Linux does not have customers.. this is not a product we are trying to sell.
> 
> 

 

Well, then you're laughing at me? Is linux something for showing off?

I can't agree.

I just want it be better. I was not trying to say that Gentoo is bad or something. I just want it be better.

Is it so difficult for somebody ( there are so many 'somebody' here who has great programming skills) to make a friendly UI? I think there just was nobody who want to do it.

 *taskara wrote:*   

> 
> 
> If you like the way we do things, great come onboard and use it for FREE. If you don't, then go write your own programs or find something else to use.
> 
> 

 

Then you must be thinking: you learn Computer Science, and you learn C, learn python, learn ...., or you don't use linux. Go away. Use M$ windows....

I have no time to learn this any more. OK, then I have to say: Bye, linux. Bye, gentoo; Bye you guys here....?

 *taskara wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Or perhaps you can start paying the developers and then they might help make things a little "prettier" or whatever it is you're after exactly.
> 
> 

 

I just pointed out something that some enthusiastic guys may work on when they have time and will. I'm not REQUIRING them to do so. Well, I can be accustomed to non-GUI. I know how to emerge. I can use but I can't program. Well, I'm shit? I don't think so.

I was trying my best to think about ideas that are worth paying time. If my ideas are so stupid that they don't deserve a look or think, just ignore it. Don't ask me to install windows.

 *taskara wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I'd much prefer developers continued improving the base of gentoo than make things prettier.
> 
> 

 

What's improving? You may use Gentoo on servers. Then you don't need anything beautiful. I agree.

 *taskara wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In my opinion, nothing's more beautiful than  *Quote:*   chris@server chris $  
> 
> 

 

Joking....

 *taskara wrote:*   

> 
> 
> and I don't think anyone has been attacking you for your suggestions at all, if that is what you are conveying.

 

No. I don't think so, either.

I just expressed my ideas. Different ideas and opinions. As 'windows user' stuff, I just don't agree. Nothing more.

I think I love linux just too much. Maybe something has gone beyond my ability. So even if I don't want to desert linux, it will desert me some day...

----------

## HuangBo

I want to say something more.

Linux is like a city.

If we know it well enough, we can walk around without any difficulties. We walk back and forth as we want and we will not get lost.......LFS

We know it well. But we are too tired to walk. So we take bus. One stop, another. We know where to get off the bus and where to go from the bus stop.....Gentoo.

We know it. It is famous. But we just want to pay a visit. So we find a guide. Plan for us in advance. Lead us to some famous places. ....... Some distrios of linux.

Then. Why not add a taxi as an option?

----------

## taskara

I don't get what you are saying - are you trolling?

 *Quote:*   

> Compared to windows, nobody use linux here. 
> 
> 

 

Of course people here use Linux.. I just use linux.. and I would guess so too do most people here using the forum.

 *Quote:*   

> I agree. It makes things pretty faster in a pretty simple way. (compared with ./configure....stuff and manual dependency checking) 

  before you said it wasn't good enough. that people learning how to type a few words is too hard, but now you like it?

 *Quote:*   

> I understand. You don't want [a gui]. But there must be some others want.

  yes there are, and this is discussed at length in the forums here. I feel however that the command line install WORKS. and it works well, and it is more powerful than a gui, and lets you have more control. I don't think it needs to be worked on, and I'd prefer work went into improving portage and the gentoo system.

 *Quote:*   

> Well. You must be definetly wrong. At least some kind of discremination. 
> 
> Those who are clever try to solve problem, not just ignore it. 
> 
> If you are here in China, someone said: well you ***, then you learn English, learn emerge, or you go away to find other things that are more fit. I think you'll be angry. 
> ...

 

Don't try and tell me I am racist. I love the Chinese, and have been to China, and I speak Chinese, although I am a white caucasian. Seriously, you are being ridiculous. Most Chinese people I know are smart - they can learn a few english words. In fact most Chinese people I have ever met WANT to speak English. And if you are Chinese and can afford a computer, then you have an education and will be already learning English in school. AFAIK there is no multi-character support for the console. Perhaps someone with programming skills can develop this, and translate the entire gentoo system to Chinese for you.

 *Quote:*   

> Well, then you're laughing at me? Is linux something for showing off? 
> 
> I can't agree. 
> 
> I just want it be better. I was not trying to say that Gentoo is bad or something. I just want it be better. 
> ...

  of course I'm not laughing at you. But this is the reality. Gentoo does not have a gui yet. perhaps one day it will. Debian does not have a decent install gui, not does LFS, yet that doesn't stop people from using them. There is a lot of work involved in making a gui, and yes perhaps no-one is willing to invest the time, but that is fair enough in my opinion. seriously, the text install method is NOT hard.

 *Quote:*   

> Then you must be thinking: you learn Computer Science, and you learn C, learn python, learn ...., or you don't use linux. Go away. Use M$ windows.... 
> 
> I have no time to learn this any more. OK, then I have to say: Bye, linux. Bye, gentoo; Bye you guys here....? 

 

No I'm not saying that. But there are people out there whodo not have the skills to even use WINDOWS. So it stands to reason tehre are also people without the skills to use linux. Fact of life. However you do not need to know how to program to use gentoo - you just need to know how to follow steps, and type.

 *Quote:*   

> I just pointed out something that some enthusiastic guys may work on when they have time and will. I'm not REQUIRING them to do so. Well, I can be accustomed to non-GUI. I know how to emerge. I can use but I can't program. Well, I'm shit? I don't think so. 
> 
> I was trying my best to think about ideas that are worth paying time. If my ideas are so stupid that they don't deserve a look or think, just ignore it. Don't ask me to install windows. 

 

I'm not saying your ideas are shit, and I'm not telling you to go away.

 *Quote:*   

> What's improving? You may use Gentoo on servers. Then you don't need anything beautiful. I agree. 

 

Gentoo is actually not really used for servers (at the moment). What are you talking about? It has a gui, just not in the install. Have you even used even used Gentoo?

If you don't like using emerge then there are gui apps that you can use to install programs, like portage-master.

 *Quote:*   

> No. I don't think so, either. 
> 
> I just expressed my ideas. Different ideas and opinions. As 'windows user' stuff, I just don't agree. Nothing more. 
> 
> I think I love linux just too much. Maybe something has gone beyond my ability. So even if I don't want to desert linux, it will desert me some day...

 

perhaps you can start just be giving gentoo a chance.

I don't think this conversation should be continued in this thread, because it's getting off topic. If you want to continue a debate, PM me, or start a new thread and let me know.

Zai Jian

Chris

P.S. be careful with the words you use. things like this can be taken offensively

 *huangbo wrote:*   

> BTW, you may think that "emerge ***" is too simple to be complained. I'll say: it is a shit for at least half of the people around the world. 
> 
> Here in china, you know, 1,300,000,000+ people, how many of them know ENGLISH? for 99.99% of them, "EMERGE" is as nonsense as BULLSHIT. 
> 
> But "install.exe" and "next" in chinese with beautiful GUI is a good thing. I think there is pretty more people who don't speak english. I'm not complaining the non-GUI stuffs. I'm just saying, "customers are the gods!"(I hope I spelled right). Has anybody think of that? 
> ...

 

----------

## HuangBo

Well. It seems it's my language ability's wrong.

If I can speak in Chinese I think no problem will arise.

I misuderstood people and people misunderstood me here.

Ok I'll stop.

And sorry for any inconvenience.

Rgds.

Huang Bo

02/15/2004

----------

## rappayi

I   had formatted my hdd due to a hardware problem and now I am sitting on the fence doubting whether to install the new system with 2.6 headers. I  just need a desktop running kde 3.2 and the hardware is one of the easily supported ones. 

Could someone give some tips ? or a list of packages that are broke on 2.6 headers

--abeesh

----------

## alan.hughes

Concerning HuangBo...

Gentoo, like all Linux distros, reflects the views of the people who developed it. These views are inherently founded in the English language, so all of the commands reflect to some extent that language. Why? Well simply because its the common language spoken (either natively or as a second language) by all Linux developers.

You say that commands like emerge will cause problems for 1.3 billion Chinese? Well if that is a problem then I suggest they use one of the officially mandated Chinese distros such as Red Flag Linux. We are not going to force you or anyone to use Gentoo, but if you do use it then you must accept the way in which Gentoo was built and the commands it supports. It may not be perfect, but then what is?

Alternatively you can build a Chinese version of Gentoo, renaming the commands to whatever you think they should be. Constructive action is always better than destructive ranting.

----------

## biehl

I believe that HuangBo just would like a more polished and userfriendly Gentoo.

I agree perfectly - i REALLY want a nice installer for Gentoo.

Installtime

Knoppix - 15 min

Fedora   - 25 min

Gentoo  - 3hrs+

But as I'm not going to program one myself, I'll just sit down and wait - and express my support for the Gentoo-installer project

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/installer/

maybe give Fedora Core 2 a go - at least to try the GCJ-compiled Eclipse - yummy

-Anders

----------

## HuangBo

Thanks. I just want to make it clear. I'm not arguing.

I'm not complaining or blaming. I think my hard tones was because my proficiency of English.

My point is that: Gentoo is a good thing. And if it can be more friendly, it can be better. (and not better for me, for me it's good ENOUGH, it's better for some others who may want to use it).

I still remember when I said to my classmate, "I'm going to use *** linux." He replied:"NIU" (chinese, I can't translate it very well. Maybe it means good, strong, clever, or something, and implies he does not want to be as me, or can not use it as me, although he is at least as clever as me). And another time, I told him that M$ released win 2k3, it's better than the old version but needs some configuration to run it as workstation. He was very happy and download (pirate edition of course; and English edition) and installed and configured it immediately. Well I think Gentoo is no harder to install than win 2k3. But win 2k3, or other windows edition, has advantages, and these advantages win people. 

I may least a few as: 1) friendly interface (ok, I've been told again and again that someone here don't need it when install, but maybe everyone prefers it in daily use, including install and work); 2) internationalized: I just click [Asia language support], and apply, ok, Chinese stuffs ok, input method ok; 3) very clear demacation between hardware and software: I think it make things slower; just as if we installed windows, we don't have to worry about any programs (we cannot install windows on Apple, so when we buy an Apple, we decide not to use windows). But linux is different. [The following maybe some advanced users can't agree]Gentoo as an example, every program is linked to another , we may encounter problems when we compile a new program, even if everything went smoothly before. The better perfomance is brought by optimized compiling flags, as we told it to compile for a pentium III processor, and this and that. So a user who lacks experience may meet problems, according to him, or according to the developers, when he follows steps in the book, or when he thought he was following steps.

This is what I just remembered. I think a lot when I use linux. And try to think about ways to overcome difficulties. Because I'm not a skilled programmer, I don't know if my ideas are right. But I want to put some here and encourage someone to work on it.

For what I said above, for 1)GUI, I think its very simple for the developers. And it really is not necessary when install basic system. But it is very very necessary when install daily use programs, such as office, mediaplayers, etc. Because the installation of basic system may be performed by skilled users, (I read in this forums that someone installed Gentoo for their parents, grandparents or so), but daily used programs may be installed by ordinery users. So it is really necessary to think about them.

For 2). In my opinion, it may be traced to the root of the linux system.  Because the developers, when they designed this system, think very little about them. And now it may be the time to improve. Maybe something very basic must be done to the internal mechanisms of character processing. It is worth being worked on. I appreciate some Chinese, Taiwanese (I admit them as Chinese) and Japanese programmer's work. They patched xfree and xft2 (I hope it is correct) so that I can enjoy perfect (at least for me) Chinese interface in Gnome. And some of them even produced ebuilds that I can PORTDIR_OVERLAY to emerge Chinese compatible X directly. But why it is need to be patched? There must be something internally incompatible. [This point you can ignore as you wish] While win2k3 can make it, I think Gentoo can make it, and make it better.

For 3). I once thought that, maybe every ebuilds can provide an option that is safe enough to run on every base system (slowlier of course). But something slower is better than nothing. If we can do as "emerge --safe ***" to get a working program, however insane the CFLAG or something else is, that must be good. And I think for a lot of programs in daily use some slower perfomance may not be the problem. (excluding servers, and it is not necessary to concern them, because the administrators of servers must be skilled users, they know how to set their flags)

And I'm not trying to SELL Gentoo. So for everything I said, I just want Gentoo be more popular. And I think a larger user group is not a bad thing. So my concern is not on how fast a system can run. I'm not trying to say that the developers must pay more attention to the aspects I just mentioned.

Till now, thank you for reading. It must be hard to read. Or it must be naive in some places.

Regards

Huang Bo

02/15/2004

----------

## yuza

I've tried to use this image

livecd-2.6_11-29-2003.iso  

to install gentoo on a P4 2.6 Ghz with two SATA drives under a VIA 8237 RAID controller because the disks weren't detected with the 1.4 LiveCD and I had read somewhere that the 2004 CD was the place to look for. 

The problem is that the system totally hanged at boot. After the boot prompt the screen went blank and I had to turn off the power and reboot the computer. I don't think this is framebuffer related because I tried to use another video card which was on another computer that had no problems in booting the 2004 livecd. 

Anyone experiencing similar problems??

----------

## HuangBo

I use bootstrap-2.6 from stage1-20040204. (Choosed nptl)

About 9-11 hours from stage1-stage2

emerge system another 3-5 hours

kernel gentoo-dev-sources

Now emerging xfree. Everything went smoothly so far. My hardwares all pass.

Thanks.

Regards.

Huang Bo

02/16/2004

----------

## jpalko

 *nichao wrote:*   

> I just set up a new Gentoo on my new harddisk from stage1-x86-20040105 using bootstrap-2.6.sh and ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" as well as a NPTL-enabled glibc and latest mm-sources.
> 
> Only problems I've noticed were that iputils is emerged too early by 'emerge system'. It needs flex, autoconf and openssl, but doesn't seem to have them as dependencies in the ebuild. Another one was the also already mentioned inability to build xfree 4.3.0 with 2.6 headers for which I used given solution.  
> 
> CFLAGS/CXXFLAGS:
> ...

 

Can't seem to get my bootstrap-2.6.sh => emerge system with ~x86 working on my athlon-xp installation, any ideas on how to get it working. Dies always on iputils.... I put some output of my problem onto Bug #38774.

----------

## alan.hughes

The nomal advice is don't use ~x86 on bootstrap. Bad things often happen (as you seem to have found out). Use x86 on bootstrap and shift to ~x86 on subsequent stages of the installation. Even better, initially install using x86, then immediately upgrade to ~x86.

----------

## jpalko

 *alan.hughes wrote:*   

> The nomal advice is don't use ~x86 on bootstrap. Bad things often happen (as you seem to have found out). Use x86 on bootstrap and shift to ~x86 on subsequent stages of the installation. Even better, initially install using x86, then immediately upgrade to ~x86.

 

Didn't use it on bootstrap, used it after bootstrap with emerge system, but I am testing now the x86 emerge system and then after system is up moving to ~x86...

----------

## pulz

I got an soltek barebone pc that using an sata disk.

Im have tried all the latest livecd and the 2.6 iso, and none of them worked, they seem to get stuck around the same place, the newest livecd get the new bootsplash but its stuck there and i arn't able to use f2 to get any error messages :/

Any suggestions ?

----------

## yuza

Pulz I've succeded in installing gentoo on the computer with SATA RAID... I suggest you to use an IDE disk as spare. First disconnect the SATA and connect the IDE. Then you can Install gentoo on the IDE disk, making a new kernel (2.6) with support for SATA. When you boot the new kernel with the SATA discs connected you should be able to see them from the IDE disc. You can now copy everything on the SATA disc, then disconnect the IDE and use the SATA from now on. Just remember to be careful with your grub.conf!!!

By the way I haven't suceeded in using the Hardware RAID (controller VT8237).

(Thanks Keeper for that!!)

----------

## HuangBo

Hi!

I've spent 4 days in downloading and compiling my Gentoo. And now I've done the install. Everything goes fine. I bootstrapped (2.6) from 20040204 stage1, used the portage 20040213, and selected "nptl", emerged 2.6.1 gentoo-dev-sources, and now I have realone, mplayer, xmms, openoffice-ximian, mozilla, epiphany, xcdroast, evolution, gftp, all of them works fine with prelink, and no bread down happened till now.

The Chinese enviroment is good. (Use firefly patch).

The input method is ok. (SCIM: 0.8.2 stable does not work, but 0.9.0 "~x86" unstable works fine).

Thanks for the work of the devs.

And I'm wondering when the 2004 will release....

Regards.

Huang Bo

02/20/2004

----------

## alan.hughes

Sounds like you've had a busy few days. I'm just doing a test install prior to a full one next month - the purpose of the test install is to check all of my settings (USE, CFLAGS etc) and ensure I've not made any basic mistakes.

I would also like to know when 2004.1 will come out since it was originally scheduled for January. However I expect the answer will be when its ready.

----------

## irf2003

 *Ultraoctane.com wrote:*   

> After downloading and doing a totaly fresh install I got past bootstrap-2.6.sh fine with -O3 in my cflags then when i tryed to emerge system i get a error with the first two packages groff and cron
> 
> about error 2 so right now i'll try skipping then remergeing them if any others work with stage1-x86-pie-ssp-2004020

 

please forgive my ignorance, what in the heck is

"stage1-x86-pie-ssp-2004020" ?

TIA

----------

## darkcoder

An easier (or nicier) installer should be a priority.   While the manual is excellent, the work required especially for a new Gentoo user is too much, and it can scare many people.

But the current installation method should be preserved.  In fact, no matter if Gentoo ends with a GUI or Menu based installer, it sould ask first what kind of  installation process the user desires and presets to the easier (Install Program) for the morons... ahem... people not too skilled on computers, and leave the advanced shell install for the brave men and women of this world.  :Laughing: 

----------

## darkcoder

When an ISO with SCSI support would be available for test?

I have 3 DELLS, and 2 Compaq servers ALL SCSI ONLY screaming for Gentoo.

----------

## OneOfMany

darkcoder:

Just after booting the LiveCD, at the first prompt, you can ask for SCSI support by using "gentoo doscsi" (or change gentoo to the development version if you want to try 2.6).  The usual help message isn't available there (for the options), but this worked for my Buslogic SCSI controller.

----------

## gcasillo

The 20040204 livecd froze on boot with:

hde: attached ide-disk driver.

It appears to recognize the drive:

ICH5-SATA: IDE controller at PCI slot 00:1f.2

ICH5-SATA: chipset revision 2

ICH5-SATA: 100% native mode on irq 10

...

hde: Maxtor 6Y160M0, ATA DISK drive

I have a Maxtor 160GB SATA drive. It is connected to an Intel D865GBF mobo. I appreciate the work that's going into the new livecds, but I really hope SATA support is a solid go from now on. I'm absolutely wearing out a Knoppix disc to do my Gentoo installs.

----------

## alan.hughes

 *Quote:*   

> please forgive my ignorance, what in the heck is "stage1-x86-pie-ssp-2004020"

 

Hardend Gentoo version of 2004.0.

----------

## gcasillo

So I'm installing with the help of Knoppix 3.3, and I'm working with stage1-x86-20040204. I'm emerging system right now, and I ran into a problem with openssl. Seems it wants perl installed first, probably because I have "perl" in my USE flags. So I am emerging perl (and libperl) first now, then I will continue with "emerge system."

Also, for those folks working with Knoppix to install Gentoo on their systems, you may want to look at this thread. To make a long story short, you should not mount /dev with:

```

mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

```

It seems the bootstrap brakes when something runs out of "disk" space. Following the advice of that thread, I did not mount /dev, and now I'm into my "emerge system." FWIW, I'm going 2.6 all the way with linux-headers-2.6.3 and the kernel of the same revision. Faster, cheaper, newer, better!

Good luck!

----------

## gcasillo

Also appears that there is no host file (?). emerge system braked on perl-5.8.3 tests at IO/io_sock with:

```
ext/IO/t/io_sock.....................accept failed: Connection timed out at ../ext/IO/t/io_sock.t line 63.
```

I created my /etc/hosts file with the standard "127.0.0.1 localhost," perl-5.8.3 has successfully emerged, and "emerge system" is chugging along now. I hit this thread for illumination on this snag. The forums can be wonderful thing.   :Smile: 

----------

## gcasillo

Emerge system braked on iputils-021109-r1. There appears to be a problem with an m4 macro in the configure.in file under iputils/racoon. In order to proceed, I had to remove the lines in the ebuild that build the tools under that subdirectory. I submitted a "patch" to this bug report. It is a hack that simply allows me and others to get iputils emerged (and continue an "emerge system"). The tools under that racoon subdir look like they're VPN/IPSec related tools: nothing I care about. And I know nothing about m4 macros, autoconf, and the like so forgive the hackish solution.

----------

## dsd

i am trying to install 2004.0 on a system and i have run into a showstopper

posted info to bug 42461

any ideas?

----------

## gcasillo

Do you want to run bootstrap-2.6.sh or bootstrap.sh? The former, I think, will start you off with linux-headers 2.6.1 or a revision close to that (2.6.3 is out, but hard masked I think). I just successfully built a box from stage1-x86-20040204. There were a few obstacles which I've already mentioned, but I'm working in my console now and beginning to make a workstation out of this machine now (install Gnome, etc.).

If, like the fellow in the bug report, you are running bootstrap.sh, then there might be something goofed up there. But I can confirm that a 2.6 bootstrap with bootstrap-2.6.sh has been successful!    :Very Happy: 

----------

## dsd

bootstrap-2.6.sh gives the same errors. i have got around it now, by commenting out the lines that import the "missingos" module.

----------

## irf2003

 *dsd wrote:*   

> bootstrap-2.6.sh gives the same errors. i have got around it now, by commenting out the lines that import the "missingos" module.

 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=42461

HTH

----------

## dsd

hi,

thanks for the help, but i guess you didnt notice that i am the author of that bug report, plus i mentioned it 2 posts ago..  :Wink: 

----------

## gcasillo

Something else I noticed during my emerge system. openssl appears to brake, because perl is not installed beforehand. FWIW, I have "perl" in my USE flags. I had to do some chicanery to install some stuff that does not depend on perl first, then install perl (5.8.3 in my case with ~x86).

----------

## darkcoder

 *OneOfMany wrote:*   

> darkcoder:
> 
> Just after booting the LiveCD, at the first prompt, you can ask for SCSI support by using "gentoo doscsi" (or change gentoo to the development version if you want to try 2.6).  The usual help message isn't available there (for the options), but this worked for my Buslogic SCSI controller.

 

That's right, but with LiveCD 1.4 there was a problem with Adaptec SCSI controllers detection (or at least of some models) that it try to detect using the AIC7xxx and AIC_old or something like that and the later one freeze the detection process.  This is already submited on bugs.gentoo.org and mentioned previously on this post.  AFAIK the 2004.0 test isos that have been available do not provide scsi detection, and even the latest one (20040204 I think) have broken detection with kernel 2.4.24 kernel.  Experimental works without problem.

----------

## OneOfMany

Anyone know why you have to edit the ebuild for 2.6 headers to be able to use the bootstrap-2.6.sh?  It just seems like a clumsy step to force users to do.  Shouldn't it be able to look at your use flags (or something similar) to get your ARCH?

----------

## int2str

I tested a new install yesterday. Bash wouldn't compile (USE=ntpl, 2.6 headers)....

----------

## nmcsween

gcc gives me some bs about not being able to create exe's.......waste of time

----------

## rappayi

Sucessfull compiled till emerge system. Now X and kde going on

Faced a few show stoppers which were sorted out using this thread

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=136816&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=iputils&start=25

updates:

The road to kde 3.2 stopped at qt3 which complained of some missing libraries. So right now   using enlightenement + mplayer+xmms+firefox+gaim . Sufficient for survival for a week since gcc is already there .

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bootstrap-2.6sh

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="nptl kde alsa acpi xmms gtk2 ssl X -cups -doc -fam -gnome ncurses opengl mmx mad mpeg png qt -samba -scanner sdl sse svga truetype -voodoo3 -wavelan -xinerma xosd xv zlib -3dfx -3dnow aalib -accessibility -acl aim apache2 arts avi -canna -cdr -cjk curl -debug dga directfb -dvd -dvdr encode fbcon firebird -foomaticdb -freewnn gif -gphoto2 -gstreaner gtkhtml icc icq imap imagemagick imlib -ipv6 jabber -java jpeg -lirc mozilla msn perl python tcpd yahoo x86 "Last edited by rappayi on Thu Feb 26, 2004 5:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Master One

I am really sorry for heaving to ask this here at this point, I know that this question is usually banned and nominated with an own FAQ:

Anyone has any idea if the final 2004.0 live-cd will make it until this saturday ???

The reason, why I ask this stupid question is, because I just read this release date (02/28/2004) in the gentoo store, and I just wanted to download the gentoo 1.4 basic live cd again, to start a new installation (I want to set up 4 machines with gentoo for beeing webservers + some more server services). As I want to give it a try with a 2.6 kernel + additional 2.6 features (like NPTL and UDEF-only), I thought it may be a better start using a new live cd with a 2.6 kernel.

But ready this threat makes me think the release date can not hold, as it seems there are still some bugs in it (that's why I also though of better not trying the actual experimantal 2004.0 live cd).

----------

## soaringcondor

I used the 20040204 stage 1 tarball in a chroot environment, worked like a charm even with my semi-aggressive set of CFLAGS.

----------

## T w i z t i D

i'm curious as to whether this livecd 0204 will alllow for a quick GRP install?

I'm not clear as to the features of this new livecd

----------

## darkcoder

And I'm more curious about this.... 

Gentoo store mention Gentoo 2004.0 will be available Feb 28 Gentoo 2004.0 for x86, and Distrowatch  already shows Gentoo 2004.0 as released, but what worries me is that I have watch some time ago this forum thread and 2004.0 bugs submited to bugs.gentoo.org.  Neither seen a new iso for testing that fixes some of the problems encountered, nor bugs marked as fixed on bugs.gentoo.

The bugs that I talk about are the following:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=39896

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=41011

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=41142

For the list of 2004.0 bugs, check here

----------

## xarst

I'm downloading gentoo-2004.0-x86-20040204.iso from the FTP.

Do I also need the other file? (livecd-2.6_11-29-2003.iso)

How does it is only 60 Megs? Do it needs to install all from the net? (I have ADSL, but it will take forever anyway if it's more than +-700megs)

Thnx

----------

## darkcoder

That iso will only boot your system.  It doesn't have any installation stages (programs).  For that case you need the 20040406 ( or more recent ) stages in addition to the iso.

----------

## mukwuknuk

Does anyone know why the experimental Athlon stages are only found in the sub-directory "hardened"?  I want to try out 2.6 on my Athlon box, but I don't need a hardened version of Gentoo. 

 /pub/gentoo/experimental/x86/stages/athlon-xp/hardened

I'm referring to the download site structure here, not something that happens during install.  Thanks if anyone can shed some light.

----------

## mrastudent

Strange, the 'ftp' program is not available on the livecd 2004.0. Is this on purpose?

And yes I know I can use wget, I had to do that.

----------

## Frozbyte

HI guys, when will GENTOO 2004.0 live cd be ready? i just saw  http://store.gentoo.org/product_info.php?products_id=28 where the cd's are already availlable for shippment. i'm wondering if It will be available for download for the generale public like myself. looking forward to using version 2004.0

I noted that the version was compleate as of Feb. 28. 2004 as of today(http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/) and (http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/release/2004.0/releng/2004.0-press-release.txt)

when will we be able to download those live ISO's?

Thanks Gentoo.

~Frozbyte

----------

## Nazgul

is there a way to set the keymap?

with "gentoo dokeymap" I just got the default qwerty keymap

and I would like to have an azerty keyboard layout

----------

## aplesch

I noticed that the mirrors only have hardened stages, now that it is released. oregonstate has also standard stages. Are the hardened stages now the default ?

----------

## irf2003

 *aplesch wrote:*   

> I noticed that the mirrors only have hardened stages, now that it is released. oregonstate has also standard stages. Are the hardened stages now the default ?

 

the non hardened 2004.0, if I am not mistaken has not been officially released yet, regarless of what you may have read somewhere else. should it be released, it will no doubt be announced at

http://www.gentoo.org/

hth

----------

## aplesch

irf2003, see

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/release/2004.0/releng/2004.0-press-release.txt

----------

## irf2003

 *aplesch wrote:*   

> irf2003, see
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/release/2004.0/releng/2004.0-press-release.txt

 

I would think that when it is offcially released, it will be

announced on the front page of the Gentoo site, also,

notwithstanding the later, the gentoo 2004.0 live cd's/stages are nowhere to be found on any of the distro mirrors.

so it is a reasonable assumption that it has yet to be released.

i may be wrong of course.

hth

----------

## aplesch

The maintainers put up a notice on the front page that there a technical difficulties with the mirror system. Strange, no LiveCDs and only hardened stages on mirrors.

Will the release stages be the same as the current ones on the experimental oregonstate server ?

----------

## beejay

Ok, no matter about these last minute difficulties we are experiencing - we finally made it.   :Smile: 

I want to thank all people that donated their time to test the stages and LiveCDs. Without you, we wouldn't have been able to kill nearly all the bugs that arised during the beta-testing process. Of course, not all bugs could be eleminated but we will try to fix them as soon as possible   :Wink: 

The work goes on. As soon as the release has spread over all mirrors, new bug-reports will be filed. The task is now to calm down for a few days and then step over into 2004.1's release process - we always try to get better, so expect the Best from the next regards.

A big "Thanks for donating your time, folks" !   :Very Happy:  

Regards

Benjamin "beejay" Judas

Release Manager x86

----------

## Berkz

beejay: if it's out where can i get it?

----------

## beejay

 *Berkz wrote:*   

> beejay: if it's out where can i get it?

 

We had some problems with the Master-mirror which prevented us from really having a release yesterday.  :Evil or Very Mad:   These Problems are solved now. Last time I checked (30 Minutes ago) everything except the stages and the p4-GRP-set was on the mirrors.  :Wink: 

----------

## frekiR

It looks like the thread is going to die now, not sticky

----------

## darkcoder

 *beejay wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I want to thank all people that donated their time to test the stages and LiveCDs. Without you, we wouldn't have been able to kill nearly all the bugs that arised during the beta-testing process. Of course, not all bugs could be eleminated but we will try to fix them as soon as possible  
> 
> 

 

And thank you for allowing us to test it early and being able to support you in one way or another.

----------

## herring

I've never been able to start a fresh gentoo installation on a scsi-only system.

I've tried 2 tekram scsi controllers, DC-390F and DC-390U3W.

Tricked it once, a year ago by adding and booting from a 1.2 (EDIT) LiveCD in a IDE-CDROM, then manually insmod'ing the proper modules. It would be great to install gentoo onto a scsi-only system without the hassle of adding an extra IDE-CDROM.

The 2004.0LiveCD does boot (bios INT13), but it seems unable to detect my scsi controller and/or mount my SCSI-CDROM.

It drops me to an ash shell, where I'm completly lost.

Have also tried the experimental LiveCD w/ a 2.6 kernel with "gentoo doscsi" bootoption without success so far.

Hardware:

Tekram DC-390U3W scsi controller (overkill, I know)

Plextor Plexwriter PX-W1210S

9 GB Seagate scsi disk

440 BX Based MS-6163 MB (bios from 2000) + Celeron 433 + 64 MB RAM

last boot messages are:

```

STEP 3: Mounting necessary filesystems per boot options

Started device management daemon v1.3.25 for /newroot/dev

---- Attempting to mount CD -- /newroot/dev/cdroms/*

---- Attempting to mount CD -- /newroot/dec/ide/cd*

Dropping to shell so you can fix your shit

BusyBox v1.00-pre3 (2004.02.04-19:01+0000 ) Built-in shell (ash)

Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.

/bin/ash: can't access tty: job control turned off

/ #
```

```
/ #lsmod

usb-storage

hid

uhci

usbcore
```

IIRC LiveCD's > 1.4 have kernels with built-in scsi* modules, but autodetection seems to fail.

Can somebody please tell me how to continue installation on a SCSI-only system ?Last edited by herring on Thu Mar 11, 2004 4:35 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## taskara

not sure, but does it actually say  *Quote:*   

> Dropping to shell so you can fix your shit 

 

 :Question: 

what is teh module for tekram scsi card? can you modprobe it?

----------

## herring

 *taskara wrote:*   

> not sure, but does it actually say  *Quote:*   Dropping to shell so you can fix your shit  
> 
> what is teh module for tekram scsi card? can you modprobe it?

 

 :Smile:  Yes, it says shit

IIRC sym53c8xx_2 is the correct module. It's not located in tmpfs (RAM)

/lib/modules/kernel/2.4.24-xfs-r0/scsi/ so I can't manually modprobe it. I guess its built into the 2.4.24 kernel.

It could be located on the livecd zisofs filesystem, but then again I'm not able to mount it using a SCSI-CDROM ...  :Twisted Evil: Last edited by herring on Thu Mar 11, 2004 9:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## taskara

crazy.. I can't believe it says that!

anyway I have no idea.. looks like you might need to use an ide cdrom  :Confused: 

what about knoppix? have you tried it?

----------

## herring

 *taskara wrote:*   

> what about knoppix? have you tried it?

 

Downloading  ftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/pub/linux/knoppix/KNOPPIX_V3.3-2004-02-16-EN.iso now.

If that doesn't do it, Ill buy another IDE-CDROM

----------

## taskara

hehe.. I think it should work  :Wink: 

one thing, don't forget to mount /dev before you chroot in..

other than that it should all be following the normal guides..

have fun!

----------

## darkcoder

 *herring wrote:*   

> I've never been able to start a fresh gentoo installation on a scsi-only system.

 

I have a similar system at my job.  A Dell PowerEdge 4200 which is a scsi only system.  With LiveCD 1.4 the doscsi option halt with detection of aic7xxx_old.  With the 2004.0 LiveCD using the doscsi option the loading halts here

```
step 5a2: filling system
```

----------

## mudrii

I have a problem, I have a server wich run as gateway for home network wich is 5 PC`s. Gentoo 2004.0 not include iptables .  I can`t install gentoo in the same time with sharing PPPOE conection. How can be posible to customise universal LiveCD to include iptables ?

----------

## taskara

 *mudrii wrote:*   

> I have a problem, I have a server wich run as gateway for home network wich is 5 PC`s. Gentoo 2004.0 not include iptables .  I can`t install gentoo in the same time with sharing PPPOE conection. How can be posible to customise universal LiveCD to include iptables ?

 

so what is serving your PPPOE internet connection at the moment?

You can do an install without needing the internet using GRP packages..

----------

## herring

 *taskara wrote:*   

> what about knoppix? have you tried it?

 

Knoppix didn't detect it either. The module was not listed in expert mode. However it suggested loading a module from floppy, but my system has no FDD

----------

## herring

 *herring wrote:*   

>  IIRC sym53c8xx_2 is the correct module. It's not located in tmpfs (RAM) /lib/modules/kernel/2.4.24-xfs-r0/scsi/ so I can't manually modprobe it. I guess its built into the 2.4.24 kernel.

 

I really can't fix this shit. SCSI controller support seems to be modular

```
/ #/sbin/cat /proc/config | grep CONFIG_SCSI_SYM*

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53c8xx_2=m

.
```

But this module is not available in tmpfs. Is there another module I'm not aware of ?

Generic scsi cdrom & hd support seems to be built-in

```
/ #/sbin/cat /proc/config | grep DEV_SD*

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y
```

```
/ #/sbin/cat /proc/config | grep DEV_SG*

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y
```

Last edited by herring on Fri Mar 12, 2004 12:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mudrii

 *taskara wrote:*   

>  *mudrii wrote:*   I have a problem, I have a server wich run as gateway for home network wich is 5 PC`s. Gentoo 2004.0 not include iptables .  I can`t install gentoo in the same time with sharing PPPOE conection. How can be posible to customise universal LiveCD to include iptables ? 
> 
> so what is serving your PPPOE internet connection at the moment?
> 
> You can do an install without needing the internet using GRP packages..

 

I HAVE 2 ftp SERVER RUNNING IN BACK and WEB server PORT foarwarding so................. ?

----------

## herring

 *taskara wrote:*   

> looks like you might need to use an ide cdrom 

 

adding a ide-cdrom to my scsi system did it. My shit is fixed, and life is good.

Borrowed an ide-cdrom (ASUS DVD-E616), connected it as master on IDE0. Changed BIOS bootorder to CDROM,C,A and booted the 2004.0LiveCD from IDE-cdrom without options. 

Livecd was automatically mounted as expected. After about 80 annoying seconds of DHCP broadcasting timeout (not connected yet), I got a decent livecd prompt.

```

modprobe sym53c8xx_2

sym0: Symbios NVRAM, ID 7, Fast-80, SE, parity checking

sym0: open drain IRQ line driver, using on-chip SRAM

sym0: using LOAD/STORE-based firmware.

sym0: handling phase mismatch from SCRIPTS.

sym0: SCSI BUS has been reset.

sym1: Symbios NVRAM, ID 7, Fast-80, SE, parity checking

sym1: open drain IRQ line driver, using on-chip SRAM

sym1: using LOAD/STORE-based firmware.

sym1: handling phase mismatch from SCRIPTS.

sym1: SCSI BUS has been reset.

blk: queue c3d63b74, I/O limit 1048575Mb (mask 0xffffffffff)

  Vendor: SEAGATE   Model: ST39140W          Rev: 1206

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

blk: queue c3d63c74, I/O limit 1048575Mb (mask 0xffffffffff)

  Vendor: PLEXTOR   Model: CD-R   PX-W1210S  Rev: 1.00

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

blk: queue c3d63d74, I/O limit 1048575Mb (mask 0xffffffffff)

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi1, channel 0, id 4, lun 0

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 32x/32x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

sym0:0:0:phase change 6-7 11@02382f84 resid=2.

SCSI device sda: 17783240 512-byte hdwr sectors (9105 MB)
```

It's time to install, going prebuilt GRP this time...

----------

## darkcoder

In my case with the Dell server, Gentoo is currently installed, but I have to use Knoppix CD which worked without problems.  I would like to help fix the problem I got (mentioned 3 or 4 posts above) but my linux experience is not that good.  So any help or guide would be appreciated.

----------

## taskara

 *mudrii wrote:*   

>  *taskara wrote:*    *mudrii wrote:*   I have a problem, I have a server wich run as gateway for home network wich is 5 PC`s. Gentoo 2004.0 not include iptables .  I can`t install gentoo in the same time with sharing PPPOE conection. How can be posible to customise universal LiveCD to include iptables ? 
> 
> so what is serving your PPPOE internet connection at the moment?
> 
> You can do an install without needing the internet using GRP packages.. 
> ...

 

sorry just wasn't sure why you needed iptables if you have a gateway already..?

----------

## mudrii

Gateway and firewall runs on Debian but I try to change it to Gentoo and do not wont to stop network acces on other PC`s. If iptables is included is much easy to make job in the same time with workink net in back.  :Wink: 

----------

## taskara

aaah k.. I didnt realise you were putting gentoo on teh router!

thought you had a router, and another pc to put gentoo on, hence I was confused  :Confused: 

u might have to build a custom cd - what about knoppix? does it come with iptables?

----------

## herring

 *mudrii wrote:*   

> Gateway and firewall runs on Debian but I try to change it to Gentoo and do not wont to stop network acces on other PC`s. If iptables is included is much easy to make job in the same time with workink net in back. 

 

A suggestion from me:

Add a spare disk (allow 5 min downtime). Partition and format it from debian console.

Make a /mnt/gentoo mountpoint on your debian disk and mount your new partitons following documentation (4.j). Remember to bindmount /proc, and continue installation. Old debian system will still be running and serving your LAN after chroot'ing. Complete the installation. Allow some downtime (night) to reboot. You could update your current bootloader (lilo/grub) to boot new system, or simply swap disks (but then make sure fstab is correct).

----------

## mudrii

Thx for help

I will try Knoppix for instalation is much more easy, may be in the 2004.1 will include iptables in kernel for much more easy instalation on gateway systems without disconecting the network an is nice to have floppy boot gentoo for laptop computers without CD-ROM

----------

